# EGU Says Relax Dress Codes and Allow Mobile Phones



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2014)

Another interest article that came on Twitter today:

http://www.golfclubmanagement.net/2014/03/clubs-urged-to-end-bans-on-mobile-phones/

Seems like part of the solution to dwindling numbers is to allow jeans and trainers as well as mobile phones. OK, the irony was not missed on one twitter user that that EGU are based at Woodhall Spa which has all such bans in place (though Woodhall Spa is not exactly struggling and that is not the sort of course that the advice is aimed at). 

The aim of the EGU is for clubs to look at the areas of Friendliness, Flexibility of Membership and Low Cost Ways of Getting into Golf. Seems pretty sensible to me.

Any thoughts on the EGU statements?


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 4, 2014)

not for me

I hate seeing jeans on the course, wear what you want on the range and to an extent in the club house (smart jeans) but the last thing I want to see is jeans and hoodies, sports shirts and shorts on the course. Hard to really explain why as it is what I wear when I am out and about I just can't stand it on the course.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2014)

G_Mulligan said:



			not for me

I hate seeing jeans on the course, wear what you want on the range and to an extent in the club house (smart jeans) but the last thing I want to see is jeans and hoodies, sports shirts and shorts on the course. Hard to really explain why as it is what I wear when I am out and about I just can't stand it on the course.
		
Click to expand...

I think (hope) that the EGU were aiming their comments at the clubhouse and not the course as I would be loathe to see much relaxation regarding on course wear (though how different are some of the modern spikeless shoes to wearing trainers on the course).


----------



## G.U.R (Mar 4, 2014)

Relaxing dress codes in the club house after a round I can see, but jeans on the course?. I'm not part of the old brigade I just feel if you are going to do a sport you should at least be dressed for that sport. If you have a kick about at football in the park then jeans are fine but you wouldn't wear them in a match. Even playing Sunday cricket you are expected to wear whites.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 4, 2014)

Not on the course for me, in the clubhouse I'm not bothered about jeans or mobiles.

Being able to wear jeans on the course is not the reason people will join golf clubs. Anyone really serious about playing golf will adhere to the dress code, it isn't difficult to do these days, it isn't that strict and it doesn't have to be expensive.

As for mobile phones, I don't really want them going off all over the course and I certainly wouldn't be impressed if one of my PPs\FCs spent half his time on the phone. It's a sure fire way to slow play down even more if you ask me. If you can't do without your mobile while your on the course, you really have to ask what you are doing there IMHO.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 4, 2014)

GB72 said:



			I think (hope) that the EGU were aiming their comments at the clubhouse and not the course as I would be loathe to see much relaxation regarding on course wear (though how different are some of the modern spikeless shoes to wearing trainers on the course).
		
Click to expand...


I agree with this!


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 4, 2014)

I think what the EGU or whoever should be doing is getting rid of bigots...


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2014)

Seems to be some very selective reporting! And a few assumptions on here from those inferences.

The Jeans and Phones were only 1 part of 1 part of the report. Sounds like Homeopathy to me! I'd want to see the full report before really commenting.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm not a massive fan of dress codes but I really don't want to see players in a pair of ASDA George jeans on the course either :mmm:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm OK with relaxed dress code for juniors - maybe up to 18.  But when you are an adult you should be able to understand and accept a dress code that is a bit more than jeans and t-shirt.  Remember that most of the time we don't play golf by ourselves and so we must have consideration for our PPs and others on the course.  Many (if not most) might accept relaxed dress code for juniors -  but will see no reason at all to relax it for adults - they are not children.

And as for using mobile phones on the course - forget it!  Again - maybe juniors when playing with other juniors and out of earshot of other players.  But adults. Nope.  Consideration please for PPs and other players who may find their use discourteous and distracting.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 4, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'm not a massive fan of dress codes but I really don't want to see players in a pair of ASDA George jeans on the course either :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


But your ok if they are a pair of versace couture jeans?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 4, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Seems to be some very selective reporting! And a few assumptions on here from those inferences.

The Jeans and Phones were only 1 part of 1 part of the report. Sounds like Homeopathyto me! I'd want to see the full report before really commenting.
		
Click to expand...

I don't recall HJS being mentioned in the OP .... :rofl:


As for the dumbing down of dress codes I can understand it but it should be for the individual clubs, members and commitees to decide if theyt have sufficient demand not too and don't wish to to its there club and should be allowed to set the rules they see fit.


----------



## woody69 (Mar 4, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm OK with relaxed dress code for juniors - maybe up to 18.  But when you are an adult you should be able to understand and accept a dress code that is a bit more than jeans and t-shirt.  Remember that most of the time we don't play golf by ourselves and so we must have consideration for our PPs and others on the course.  Many (if not most) might accept relaxed dress code for juniors -  but will see no reason at all to relax it for adults - they are not children.

And as for using mobile phones on the course - forget it!  Again - maybe juniors when playing with other juniors and out of earshot of other players.  But adults. Nope.  Consideration please for PPs and other players who may find their use discourteous and distracting.
		
Click to expand...




HawkeyeMS said:



			Not on the course for me, in the clubhouse I'm not bothered about jeans or mobiles.

Being able to wear jeans on the course is not the reason people will join golf clubs. Anyone really serious about playing golf will adhere to the dress code, it isn't difficult to do these days, it isn't that strict and it doesn't have to be expensive.

As for mobile phones, I don't really want them going off all over the course and I certainly wouldn't be impressed if one of my PPs\FCs spent half his time on the phone. It's a sure fire way to slow play down even more if you ask me. If you can't do without your mobile while your on the course, you really have to ask what you are doing there IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

I take my phone on the golf course and have it set on silent and will often send texts / receive them, providing it is convenient for me to do so and I'm not holding up play, waiting for my playing partners to take their shot, or whilst standing / walking to the next tee. Just because I have a mobile on the course doesn't mean I am incapable of being considerate to others or I'm a moron. I'm not on it all the time, it isn't glued to my ear so I don't see the problem. Why should rules such as banning phones on the course be to the detriment of those that are responsible with their use. Must we always pander to the lowest common denominator?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 4, 2014)

If people want to wear jeans playing golf it wouldn't upset me, their choice, I'm not going to be offended!  I wouldn't wear them on course but that is my choice.

"Modern spikeless golf shoes" are not like "trainers" in the sole department unless you compare them with astro turf or perhaps (slightly) trail shoes.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 4, 2014)

I would find another sport if they allowed jeans,trainers and sports shirts on the course.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 4, 2014)

drawboy said:



			I would find another sport if they allowed jeans,trainers and sports shirts on the course.
		
Click to expand...

That is pretty much what the average golfer wears in NZ ( premium clubs jeans etc still banned ) and whilst we found it weird when we moved there, we soon got used to it.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 4, 2014)

drawboy said:



			I would find another sport if they allowed jeans,trainers and sports shirts on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Why would you let it annoy you so much what other people wear to give up the sport you love?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2014)

woody69 said:



			I take my phone on the golf course and have it set on silent and will often send texts / receive them, providing it is convenient for me to do so and I'm not holding up play, waiting for my playing partners to take their shot, or whilst standing / walking to the next tee. Just because I have a mobile on the course doesn't mean I am incapable of being considerate to others or I'm a moron. I'm not on it all the time, it isn't glued to my ear so I don't see the problem. Why should rules such as banning phones on the course be to the detriment of those that are responsible with their use. Must we always pander to the lowest common denominator?
		
Click to expand...

So does that mean you ignore the rule?

If so, what other rules do you ignore?


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 4, 2014)

woody69 said:



			I take my phone on the golf course and have it set on silent and will often send texts / receive them, providing it is convenient for me to do so and I'm not holding up play, waiting for my playing partners to take their shot, or whilst standing / walking to the next tee. Just because I have a mobile on the course doesn't mean I am incapable of being considerate to others or I'm a moron. I'm not on it all the time, it isn't glued to my ear so I don't see the problem. Why should rules such as banning phones on the course be to the detriment of those that are responsible with their use. Must we always pander to the lowest common denominator?
		
Click to expand...

Mobiles should not be allowed to be used on the course at any time - period. You may well use yours discretely, but others that follow your lead may not. If you are old enough to have played the game before the advent of mobiles, did you run off the course every now and then to find a payphone....of course you didn't. So you don't need to use a mobile now. Simples.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2014)

Not a big fan of mobiles on the course. No qualms about people carrying them, just don't look at them every other hole. In fact having one saved an old codger at our placed who collapsed and their group were able to get an ambulance out and the trained first aider on a buggy to the scene. 

No real issues about jeans in the clubhouse but again, with mobiles I don't want to listen to people yakking on them all the time, watching downloads or listening to ring tones when they go off.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 4, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not a big fan of mobiles on the course. No qualms about people carrying them, just don't look at them every other hole. In fact having one saved an old codger at our placed who collapsed and their group were able to get an ambulance out and the trained first aider on a buggy to the scene. 

No real issues about jeans in the clubhouse but again, with mobiles I don't want to listen to people yakking on them all the time, watching downloads or listening to ring tones when they go off.
		
Click to expand...

One of the guys at my club was saved by someone having a mobile with them last year too - I don't generally take mine with me but if I do it's on silent in the bag.

I've also just bought two pairs of jeans to wear while playing golf - they're not blue and not denim though so I don't think I'll get questioned.


----------



## nemicu (Mar 4, 2014)

Trends change and forms of etiquette evolve over the years. Having said that, golf is also a game of tradition. There are many arguments for and against wearing jeans or using mobile phones (usually in the form of : "I don't see the problem") but as others have already noted, golf existed fine and everybody enjoyed the game long before the existence of the mobile phone and long before jeans became the mainstay of mens day attire. The biggest problem is that if you wish to play the best courses in the UK and abroad, they usually ask you ditch the mobile phone and wear trousers rather than jeans. So rather than argue the toss, I simply conform to their criteria. If you can play elsewhere in jeans whilst talking on your mobile phone and not raise an eyebrow in the process, then you have no real cause to complain.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 4, 2014)

Alex1975 said:



			But your ok if they are a pair of versace couture jeans?
		
Click to expand...

No jeans at all... Who the hell buys Versace jeans theses days? I don't even own a normal straight cut pair of jeans anyway.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 4, 2014)

didsbury_duffer said:



			Mobiles should not be allowed to be used on the course at any time - period. You may well use yours discretely, but others that follow your lead may not. If you are old enough to have played the game before the advent of mobiles, did you run off the course every now and then to find a payphone....of course you didn't. So you don't need to use a mobile now. Simples.
		
Click to expand...

absolute drivel.


----------



## IainP (Mar 4, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			....

I've also just bought two pairs of jeans to wear while playing golf - they're not blue and not denim though so I don't think I'll get questioned.
		
Click to expand...

Good point, I guess it is denim that objectors object to. Cords or other cotton based are they?

I remember being not far off 18 (years) and not being allowed entry to a night club for wearing 'jeans' when I wasn't - no point in arguing with bouncers though - they did let me slope into the gents and put on a mates pair of work trews.


----------



## nemicu (Mar 4, 2014)

Come to think of it, I'd like to see someone turn up at the 1st tee at Woodhall Spa clad in jeans with mobile phone in hand and see how long before they where politely asked to leave. Woodhall Spa ironically being the home of the aforementioned EGU.


----------



## richart (Mar 4, 2014)

We have just been allowed to use mobile phones to ring through to the halfway hut from the 9th tee. 

If I had a mobile phone I would make full use of the concession.:mmm:


----------



## nemicu (Mar 4, 2014)

And here's the link to the visitor rules:  http://www.woodhallspagolf.com/rules_and_guidelines

kind of makes the whole basis of this thread rather a moot point.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2014)

nemicu said:



			And here's the link to the visitor rules:  http://www.woodhallspagolf.com/rules_and_guidelines

kind of makes the whole basis of this thread rather a moot point.
		
Click to expand...

I think that the general point is that if your membership is full, plenty want to visit your course and the bar and food takings are good then you can keep doing what you are doing and Woodhall Spa falls into that category. I strongly suspect that few top 100 courses are ever going to have to worry too much about these things.

I was always told that the definition of stupidity was to keep doing the same thing and expecting different results and this is what some clubs are doing. If you want to try and attract new members or increase bar takings then you need to try other ideas. It may not be clothes, it may not be phones but the fortunes of a club are not going to change by doing or changing nothing,


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 4, 2014)

the hammer said:



			absolute drivel.
		
Click to expand...

"Mobile phones may be carried on the course for emergency purposes but must be switched off or set to silent mode. The use of mobile phones is not allowed in the club house."   - Wheatley Golf Club mobile phone rules circa 4/3/14.


----------



## nemicu (Mar 4, 2014)

Good point. But is dumbing down to the masses the answer? I would say golf lost it's elitist tag a long time ago, but also managed to retain some of it's heritage for precisely the reason jeans and mobiles are banned. I think most people would be turned off by a club which had pretty lax policy on it's customer base and consequently it's business would suffer as a result. You can window dress it all you like, but if a golf course is struggling financially, it's usually not a lack of denim and iTunes that are the problem. There ARE plenty of courses which allow jeans and mobiles, but I would also hasten to add that their revenue as a going concern as a golf course with members is not high on their agenda either.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2014)

The SGU suggested this a couple of years ago.
I remember seeing a couple of staffers and two junior golf stars on the front page of their Mag. They looked pretty embarrassed.

I think most Scottish golfers carried on as usual, I haven't noticed many adults wearing jeans on the courses I play [mainly muni's]

As we cannot tell the difference between trainers and golf shoes now are clubs going to pay someone to do a boot inspection on the 1st tee, like fitba.

As I have said many times, I have a picture of my Papa and his cousin winning the Evening Times Trophy [old Scottish Foursomes Championship] They are wearing tweed suits, stud collar and ties and tackity boots. For those who demand tradition I suggest they adopt that look.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 4, 2014)

I couldnt think of a worse thing to wear for 18 holes in the warmer spring/summer days than jeans. They are uncomfortable enough sitting at home when its warm or shopping down town so sod wearing them for golf.

The range I use has a gym attached so is more of a leisure facility than out and out golf club so jeans are allowed areound the clubhouse and plenty can be seen using phones. No probs with me.

If I was attending a more prestigious venue then I would alter my attire accordingly.


----------



## the hammer (Mar 4, 2014)

didsbury_duffer said:



			"Mobile phones may be carried on the course for emergency purposes but must be switched off or set to silent mode. The use of mobile phones is not allowed in the club house."   - Wheatley Golf Club mobile phone rules circa 4/3/14.
		
Click to expand...

And your point Is? your saying not at all, but saying I can at my course, I already know that.


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 4, 2014)

the hammer said:



			And your point Is? your saying not at all, but saying I can at my course, I already know that.
		
Click to expand...

My point is that, in my opinion, mobiles should not be used on the course, and this is backed up by your own club Wheatley. Surely this is not too difficult to grasp!!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Good point. But is dumbing down to the masses the answer? I would say golf lost it's elitist tag a long time ago, but also managed to retain some of it's heritage for precisely the reason jeans and mobiles are banned. I think most people would be turned off by a club which had pretty lax policy on it's customer base and consequently it's business would suffer as a result. You can window dress it all you like, but if a golf course is struggling financially, it's usually not a lack of denim and iTunes that are the problem. There ARE plenty of courses which allow jeans and mobiles, but I would also hasten to add that their revenue as a going concern as a golf course with members is not high on their agenda either.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure that this is dumbing down but I would add that my views for on the course and off differ. I have often said that my club could make more money from me and a number of people I play with. All of us have passed the club when we need  some lunch or a drink and allhave driven past because we are in jeans or trainers. Money that we would spend at the club goes elsewhere.at one of my previous clubs I used to get up there early in the morning, have ba couple of coffers, maybe breakfast and check my emails and read the news on my phone. No phone use in the clubhouse at my current club so more money lost. Just because the rules change does not mean that everyone is going to suddenly pitch up in ripped jeans and a hoodie whilst yelling down a phone but it does allow people to dress and act in a way that is more relaxing and normal to them.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 4, 2014)

IainP said:



			Good point, I guess it is denim that objectors object to. Cords or other cotton based are they?
		
Click to expand...

They'd probably be described as cords but they are pretty subtle in that way.

They are what I'll wear for a wander around the course normally - will put the good trousers on for opens etc.


----------



## standrew (Mar 4, 2014)

Lots of spikeless and spiked shoes look so chavvy and horrid. A lot of golfers look bloody ridicilous in 1940s chinos and nasty coloured shirts. Just dress smart and dont look frumpy!

The only thing that i care about is performance. I prefer wearing 3 qtr length shorts in warmer weather to feel cooler and be able to be a bit more loose.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 4, 2014)

standrew said:



*Lots of spikeless and spiked shoes look so chavvy and horrid*. A large majority of golfers look bloody ridicilous in 1940s chinos and nasty coloured shirts. Just dress smart and dont look frumpy!

The only thing that i care about is performance. *I prefer wearing 3 qtr length shorts* in warmer weather to feel cooler and be able to be a bit more loose.
		
Click to expand...

And you see no contradiction in your post?


----------



## nemicu (Mar 4, 2014)

GB72 said:



			I am not sure that this is dumbing down but I would add that my views for on the course and off differ. I have often said that my club could make more money from me and a number of people I play with. All of us have passed the club when we need  some lunch or a drink and allhave driven past because we are in jeans or trainers. Money that we would spend at the club goes elsewhere.at one of my previous clubs I used to get up there early in the morning, have ba couple of coffers, maybe breakfast and check my emails and read the news on my phone. No phone use in the clubhouse at my current club so more money lost. Just because the rules change does not mean that everyone is going to suddenly pitch up in ripped jeans and a hoodie whilst yelling down a phone but it does allow people to dress and act in a way that is more relaxing and normal to them.
		
Click to expand...

I hear what you're saying but most clubs are looking to secure more money how? Not by the casual golfer but with membership. Members are more likely to want to eat or drink after a round in the clubhouse. Members are more likely to purchase from the proshop. Members are more likely to participate in events and functions. Are clubs really worried that they might miss out on the occasional sale because someone passing was wearing jeans? Absolutely not. Are the casual golfers in jeans likely to continue to play at the same venue and provide a solid revenue stream? Nope. Are the once-in-a-while golfers in jeans likely to alienate the fee paying members who pay for the privilege? Yes.
Attire is not the real issue. Securing an investment from a group of golfers is.
 At a recent open event at a local club, they decided to open the course to anybody who wanted to try out golf. No dress restrictions where in place - a total free for all for anybody who wanted to play a round for a minimal fee was offered. Initially, quite a few people turned up. Pace of play was slow as you can imagine, but the bar was also open and the restaurant was also on hand to provide catering for anyone who wanted a meal or snack. Of the some 150 people who took up the offer of the open day, only two decided to use the clubhouse afterwards to use the facilities. Nobody made a purchase of so much as a ball or bag of tees from the shop. No new memberships were secured. About half a dozen visitors were ever seen at the club again. The members, who decided to stay away because of the perceived free for all, actually ended up costing the club lost profits. 
So you see, clubs who employ a rules policy based around dress code and mobiles phones actually do it for a logical reason. If someone who wants to join a club, then a modest request to alter their dress code and attitude is a small price to pay to enjoy all a club has to offer. I've yet to see a golf course struggle financially because a small minority decided "they don't allow jeans - it's not for us".


----------



## standrew (Mar 4, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			And you see no contradiction in your post? 

Click to expand...


Nope, wear dark coloured shorts with a decent polo and footjoys.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 4, 2014)

standrew said:



			Nope, wear dark coloured shorts with a decent polo and footjoys.
		
Click to expand...

3/4 length, as in well below the knee


----------



## standrew (Mar 4, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			3/4 length, as in well below the knee
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Half way down the shin.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 4, 2014)

standrew said:



			Yep. Half way down the shin.
		
Click to expand...

You're at the wind up


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm all for change, and anyone wearing jeans whilst on the phone will not bother me one bit. 

But I'm still gonna be wearing my golf specific technical clothes, as I don't want my raw selvedge denim to get dirty. :cheers:


----------



## standrew (Mar 4, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			You're at the wind up
		
Click to expand...

What? Im referring to cargo style trousers.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 4, 2014)

standrew said:



			What? Im referring to cargo style trousers.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I get that bit, cargo style shorts half way down your shin.  They look great in Tenerife, occasionally in beer gardens, but not on golf courses when wearing 'proper' golf shoes.

And yet bizarrely you find spikeless and some other modern shoes chavvy.

You are definitely at the wind up.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2014)

nemicu said:



			I hear what you're saying but most clubs are looking to secure more money how? Not by the casual golfer but with membership. Members are more likely to want to eat or drink after a round in the clubhouse. Members are more likely to purchase from the proshop. Members are more likely to participate in events and functions. Are clubs really worried that they might miss out on the occasional sale because someone passing was wearing jeans? Absolutely not. Are the casual golfers in jeans likely to continue to play at the same venue and provide a solid revenue stream? Nope. Are the once-in-a-while golfers in jeans likely to alienate the fee paying members who pay for the privilege? Yes.
Attire is not the real issue. Securing an investment from a group of golfers is.
 At a recent open event at a local club, they decided to open the course to anybody who wanted to try out golf. No dress restrictions where in place - a total free for all for anybody who wanted to play a round for a minimal fee was offered. Initially, quite a few people turned up. Pace of play was slow as you can imagine, but the bar was also open and the restaurant was also on hand to provide catering for anyone who wanted a meal or snack. Of the some 150 people who took up the offer of the open day, only two decided to use the clubhouse afterwards to use the facilities. Nobody made a purchase of so much as a ball or bag of tees from the shop. No new memberships were secured. About half a dozen visitors were ever seen at the club again. The members, who decided to stay away because of the perceived free for all, actually ended up costing the club lost profits. 
So you see, clubs who employ a rules policy based around dress code and mobiles phones actually do it for a logical reason. If someone who wants to join a club, then a modest request to alter their dress code and attitude is a small price to pay to enjoy all a club has to offer. I've yet to see a golf course struggle financially because a small minority decided "they don't allow jeans - it's not for us".
		
Click to expand...

Missed my point a bit. I am a member and do not use the clubhouse etc as much as I could because of the dress restrictions etc. Many of those who rally against modernising dress codes are those who wear trousers, shoes and a collared shirt was casual wear in any event and see no need for change. My point is that change may encourage existing members to use the facilities more and spend more at the club.

Why should a golf club want to change me, it won't. What it will do is push me towards car park golf if i do not feel comfortable in the atmosphere provided.


----------



## standrew (Mar 5, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			Yes, I get that bit, cargo style shorts half way down your shin.  They look great in Tenerife, occasionally in beer gardens, but not on golf courses when wearing 'proper' golf shoes.

And yet bizarrely you find spikeless and some other modern shoes chavvy.

You are definitely at the wind up.
		
Click to expand...

So you believe only trousers can be worn on a golf course?


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 5, 2014)

standrew said:



			Youre a weegie..teach me what is premium fashion for the golf course..
		
Click to expand...

Seriously 3/4 length shorts?  - You are having a laugh aren't you?


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

standrew said:



			So you believe only trousers can be worn on a golf course?
		
Click to expand...

No of course not, shorts are acceptable, just not 3/4 length ones.  It's not a good look with a pair of adipures.  I am still bemused that you think that that is fine and that spikeless or more modern looking shoes look chavvy.

I would go so far as to say that 3/4 length shorts should only be worn when they are actually capri pants and worn by a member of the ladies' section.

However, it's up to you mate, wear what you want.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 5, 2014)

I think I'm with the majority when I write that I would not like to see jeans on the course, I've no problem with mobile phones as long as they are used courteously and they are handy in case of emergency.

I can see why, if a club is struggling that amending and relaxing the rules around attire may attract new members, but in the same breath I can't see doing so would make golf more attractive to people who may be thinking taking up the sport. I mean would not having to spend money on smart trousers and a polo shirt be the deciding factor whether someone chooses to take up golf or not, I hardly think so.

A smart pair of trousers from any high street shop and a smart polo shirt are both very cheap and light weight smart trousers are far more practical than jeans, which unless made from very light weight denim will only restrict movement.

Golf may be in need of something to address dwindling numbers, but allowing jeans on the course is not the answer to attracting new members. I would say that should a club that previously refused the wearing of denim, then changed their mind, then it would probably lose them more members than they would gain.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 5, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			I would go so far as to say that 3/4 length shorts should only be worn when they are actually capri pants and worn by a member of the ladies' section.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with this


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

Who was the weegie bit aimed at, me?  I can see it in a quote but that is all, I presume you edited it out.


----------



## standrew (Mar 5, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			No of course not, shorts are acceptable, just not 3/4 length ones.
		
Click to expand...

So youre saying knee high shorts look acceptable to you?


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 5, 2014)

standrew said:



			So youre saying knee high shorts look acceptable to you?
		
Click to expand...

Knee length tailored shorts - the acceptable standard at any of the posher clubs which allow shorts - you won't get on Royal Aberdeen with 3/4 length cargo pants


----------



## standrew (Mar 5, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Knee length tailored shorts - the acceptable standard at any of the posher clubs which allow shorts - you won't get on Royal Aberdeen with 3/4 length cargo pants
		
Click to expand...

Thats what i meant i dont mean the big pocket things just that length and cotton fabric. Tailored but over the knee.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 5, 2014)

standrew said:



			Thats what i meant i dont mean the big pocket things just that length and cotton fabric. Tailored but over the knee.
		
Click to expand...

Thought you were talking about something like this - http://www.littlewoods.com/goodsoul...-Ob+Mens+Casual+Shorts-_-qhJ6DX8c_21334966641

Just above the knee is normal standard


----------



## standrew (Mar 5, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Thought you were talking about something like this - http://www.littlewoods.com/goodsoul...-Ob+Mens+Casual+Shorts-_-qhJ6DX8c_21334966641

Just above the knee is normal standard
		
Click to expand...

m.marksandspencer.com/mt/www.marksandspencer.com/pure-linen-3-4-shorts/p/p22216623?s_kwcid=AL!{ef_userid}!{ef_sid}!{creative}!{matchtype}!{placement}!{network}!{adwords_producttargetid}!{keyword}&ef_id=UwFHagAABGJGl2Z6:20140305004453:s


----------



## Slab (Mar 5, 2014)

I get the feeling from some of the replies that there are those who would actually be offended to see a player on the next fairway wearing jeans or 'T' shirt

What difference would it make to your group or your game/score? (even if it was an FC in your group)


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 5, 2014)

Do I wish to play with somebody who can't be bothered to dress properly or extend the courtesy of not talking to people on his mobile whilst in my company, let me think ? No I do not.


----------



## Sweep (Mar 5, 2014)

This really is pretty basic stuff and allowing jeans and mobile phones is not going to make any great impact IMO. Having quickly scanned the article, they don't seem to be making any distinction between the course and clubhouse and I would suspect that England Golf are not advocating jeans on the course. As many have posted on here, I think most golfers would not wish to see jeans on the course and most think it entirely reasonable to expect players to dress appropriately to play a sport.
Much comparison is made between the success of newer forms of cricket and what should happen in golf. No-one ever suggested they should allow cricketers to play in jeans. They did relax the "whites" dress code on the field, but I don't think anyone could claim golf dress code is too restrictive on the course and one look at a Loudmouth catalogue would put any issues of that nature to rest.
As for mobiles, I think objections to their use is slowly being relaxed in the clubhouse, especially for Internet, texting and social media ( non talking) and let's face it, the use of mobiles is changing towards these kinds of uses throughout society. If you want to address the issue of the use of mobiles on the course, then you have to deal with their use as a DMD (still confused about that one!) and that is where the REAL gains could be made on golf participation. If they want to deal with this issue properly then they should look at daft rules like this one. Much emphasis is placed on the shoulders of the clubs and their responsibilities in increasing participation in the game, but there is only so much they can do. We still have to play the game within the rules. The R&A needs to step up and modernise. Everyone expects the clubs to do so.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 5, 2014)

woody69 said:



			I take my phone on the golf course and have it set on silent and will often send texts / receive them, providing it is convenient for me to do so and I'm not holding up play, waiting for my playing partners to take their shot, or whilst standing / walking to the next tee. Just because I have a mobile on the course doesn't mean I am incapable of being considerate to others or I'm a moron. I'm not on it all the time, it isn't glued to my ear so I don't see the problem. Why should rules such as banning phones on the course be to the detriment of those that are responsible with their use. Must we always pander to the lowest common denominator?
		
Click to expand...

The problem is, not everyone is like you. If as you say you don't delay play and are ready when it's your turn, then I have no issue with you sending the odd text message. However, as soon as you allow phones on the course, it won't be people doing it discreetly(sp?) it will be people openly walking down the fairway talking, texting, facebooking, twittering or whatever else people seem to be unable to go without for more than a nanosecond. It will delay play and it will be distracting and golf will stop being the game it is now.

Personally, I don't feel the need to send a text message when I'm at golf and I certainly don't see the need to constantly check my phone just in case someone I know has just updated their status to tell me they've got a hangover. If I need to communicate I'll do it before or after golf, when I'm playing golf that's what I'm doing, everything else can wait.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The SGU suggested this a couple of years ago.
I remember seeing a couple of staffers and two junior golf stars on the front page of their Mag. They looked pretty embarrassed.

I think most Scottish golfers carried on as usual, I haven't noticed many adults wearing jeans on the courses I play [mainly muni's]

As we cannot tell the difference between trainers and golf shoes now are clubs going to pay someone to do a boot inspection on the 1st tee, like fitba.

As I have said many times, I have a picture of my Papa and his cousin winning the Evening Times Trophy [old Scottish Foursomes Championship] They are wearing tweed suits, stud collar and ties and tackity boots. For those who demand tradition I suggest they adopt that look.
		
Click to expand...

Well said DFT!:thup:


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 5, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Can't argue with this
		
Click to expand...

Capri's, 3/4 trousers only look good on really tall thin people.  For the rest it up just makes them look shorter and dumpy!

However if people want to wear them that is their choice...


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 5, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The problem is, not everyone is like you. If as you say you don't delay play and are ready when it's your turn, then I have no issue with you sending the odd text message. However, as soon as you allow phones on the course, it won't be people doing it discreetly(sp?) it will be people openly walking down the fairway talking, texting, facebooking, twittering or whatever else people seem to be unable to go without for more than a nanosecond. It will delay play and it will be distracting and golf will stop being the game it is now.


Personally, I don't feel the need to send a text message when I'm at golf and I certainly don't see the need to constantly check my phone just in case someone I know has just updated their status to tell me they've got a hangover. If I need to communicate I'll do it before or after golf, when I'm playing golf that's what I'm doing, everything else can wait.
		
Click to expand...

Superbly put Hawkeye. Absolutely spot on.:clap:


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 5, 2014)

I play at a course where mobiles are allowed, it doesnt cause a problem. This is the 21st century. 
The kids you need to join your clubs as they get older have grown up in a world where being instantly in touch with everyone they know is the norm. You can't expect them to change this just to keep a bunch of crusty old blokes happy. My kids text and ring me from thier rooms, it used to drive me nuts, but you just have to accept that this is how things are and move with the times.


----------



## nemicu (Mar 5, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Missed my point a bit. I am a member and do not use the clubhouse etc as much as I could because of the dress restrictions etc. Many of those who rally against modernising dress codes are those who wear trousers, shoes and a collared shirt was casual wear in any event and see no need for change. My point is that change may encourage existing members to use the facilities more and spend more at the club.

Why should a golf club want to change me, it won't. What it will do is push me towards car park golf if i do not feel comfortable in the atmosphere provided.
		
Click to expand...

I think you missed my point as well. Many clubs have tried the "let's ignore denim" route and have flopped miserably. Instead of asking a club to bow to your wishes, most clubs would politely ask you to comply with their wishes for the reasons outlined. There are plenty of places to eat and use your mobile, but a golf club should be a place where their rules apply - not yours. I don't think they would be out of pocket in the grand scheme of things if you opted to go elsewhere. I doubt they remain on standby 24/7 in case you change your mind either. Like I said, many clubs with a strict dress code and a no mobile policy seem to fair a lot better financially than those without such restrictions or membership base. Coincidence? I don't think so. If wearing jeans and using your mobile is that high on your agenda for membership of a club, then I think you've picked the wrong club. Instead of asking what the club can do for you, ask yourself what you can do for your club - if you feel they are suffering as a result.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

nemicu said:



			I think you missed my point as well. Many clubs have tried the "let's ignore denim" route and have flopped miserably. Instead of asking a club to bow to your wishes, most clubs would politely ask you to comply with their wishes for the reasons outlined. There are plenty of places to eat and use your mobile, but a golf club should be a place where their rules apply - not yours. I don't think they would be out of pocket in the grand scheme of things if you opted to go elsewhere. I doubt they remain on standby 24/7 in case you change your mind either. Like I said, many clubs with a strict dress code and a no mobile policy seem to fair a lot better financially than those without such restrictions or membership base. Coincidence? I don't think so. If wearing jeans and using your mobile is that high on your agenda for membership of a club, then I think you've picked the wrong club. Instead of asking what the club can do for you, ask yourself what you can do for your club - if you feel they are suffering as a result.
		
Click to expand...

Watch you don't fall off that horse, it looks mighty high up


----------



## nemicu (Mar 5, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			Watch you don't fall off that horse, it looks mighty high up
		
Click to expand...

Horses aren't allowed in clubhouse either. Unless they have a blazer and tie of course.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 5, 2014)

nemicu said:



			I think you missed my point as well. Many clubs have tried the "let's ignore denim" route and have flopped miserably. Instead of asking a club to bow to your wishes, most clubs would politely ask you to comply with their wishes for the reasons outlined. There are plenty of places to eat and use your mobile, but a golf club should be a place where their rules apply - not yours. I don't think they would be out of pocket in the grand scheme of things if you opted to go elsewhere. I doubt they remain on standby 24/7 in case you change your mind either. Like I said, many clubs with a strict dress code and a no mobile policy seem to fair a lot better financially than those without such restrictions or membership base. Coincidence? I don't think so. If wearing jeans and using your mobile is that high on your agenda for membership of a club, then I think you've picked the wrong club. Instead of asking what the club can do for you, ask yourself what you can do for your club - if you feel they are suffering as a result.
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I think the clubhouse and the course should be separate when it comes to Jeans\mobiles. I have no issue with either in the clubhouse, the course is a different thing.

We actually had a trial last year that allowed the wearing of jeans in the clubhouse, it has since stopped and I have heard nothing more about it.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Horses aren't allowed in clubhouse either. Unless they have a blazer and tie of course.
		
Click to expand...

 3/4 length cargo pants?


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Personally, I think the clubhouse and the course should be separate when it comes to Jeans\mobiles. I have no issue with either in the clubhouse, the course is a different thing.

We actually had a trial last year that allowed the wearing of jeans in the clubhouse, it has since stopped and I have heard nothing more about it.
		
Click to expand...

I can't fathom why anyone would want to play in jeans.  Heavy denim + quick shower = 18 holes of discomfort I would imagine.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 5, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			I can't fathom why anyone would want to play in jeans.  Heavy denim + quick shower = 18 holes of discomfort I would imagine.
		
Click to expand...

Well no, me neither, and I don't understand why golf should modify it's dress code in an attempt to become popular either. I drive past a lot of cricket pitches and I've never seen anyone wearing denim on one of those.


----------



## nemicu (Mar 5, 2014)

stevie_r said:



 3/4 length cargo pants?
		
Click to expand...

Lol -only with full length socks just below the knee


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 5, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Horses aren't allowed in clubhouse either. Unless they have a blazer and tie of course.
		
Click to expand...

This fella is a lot smarter than some of the golfers I see


----------



## Slab (Mar 5, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Well no, me neither, and I don't understand why golf should modify it's dress code in an attempt to become popular either. I drive past a lot of cricket pitches and I've never seen anyone wearing denim on one of those.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that golf doesn't need to permit jeans... golf just shouldn't be seen as banning them 

Its the _banned from this/that, prohibited from this/that, comply with this/that_ approach that makes clubs unwelcoming to potential members and pay as you play customers (what some clubs call visitors)

Its the prominence clubs give to things you cant do that puts people off


----------



## woody69 (Mar 5, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			So does that mean you ignore the rule?

If so, what other rules do you ignore?
		
Click to expand...

What rule are you talking about? As far as I know the device may be used for any non-golfing purpose (e.g., as a communication tool to phone, text or email), subject to any club/course regulations and the rules on accessing advice-related matters â€“ see Decision 14-3/16. - so unless there is a LR in place (which there isn't at my club) I'll happily use it and I would more than support a reversal of the LR banning them.


----------



## JCW (Mar 5, 2014)

Dress code on the golf is a must but I think its time its relax elsewhere in the clubhouse , how many times have you gone pass your club and fancy a bite or a pint or even just to check a few things out but you wearing jeans , that's the end of that , mobile phones also should be relax but they should be on slient on the course and used only when needed without disrupting your playing partners or others by moving to a spot away from play ,for the record I do carry mine but its on slient and only used it in an emergency , like wise in the clubhouse , take the call outside . many clubs have given relax dress codes and mobiles a trial to see the results , most have seen takings in the club house increased but sadly many have committees stuck in a time zone of years gone by and just revert back to how they were , you need to turn a profit or go under as many already have , I am lucky at my Home club that we have made a profit and a healthy one at that .......................EYG


----------



## woody69 (Mar 5, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The problem is, not everyone is like you. If as you say you don't delay play and are ready when it's your turn, then I have no issue with you sending the odd text message. However, as soon as you allow phones on the course, it won't be people doing it discreetly(sp?) it will be people openly walking down the fairway talking, texting, facebooking, twittering or whatever else people seem to be unable to go without for more than a nanosecond. It will delay play and it will be distracting and golf will stop being the game it is now.

Personally, I don't feel the need to send a text message when I'm at golf and I certainly don't see the need to constantly check my phone just in case someone I know has just updated their status to tell me they've got a hangover. If I need to communicate I'll do it before or after golf, when I'm playing golf that's what I'm doing, everything else can wait.
		
Click to expand...

Most people in the world don't. They are playing golf, but occasionally they need / want to send a message. I never understand why it's one extreme or the other. Just because we start to allow mobiles everyone turns into an idiot incapable of striking a balance between playing golf correctly and in a timely manner and spending time texting, facebooking etc etc. People come to play golf, not walk around on their phone, so allowing them isn't going to suddenly open the door to everyone abusing the right


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 5, 2014)

woody69 said:



			Most people in the world don't. They are playing golf, but occasionally they need / want to send a message. I never understand why it's one extreme or the other. Just because we start to allow mobiles everyone turns into an idiot incapable of striking a balance between playing golf correctly and in a timely manner and spending time texting, facebooking etc etc. People come to play golf, not walk around on their phone, so allowing them isn't going to suddenly open the door to everyone abusing the right
		
Click to expand...

But I thought the whole premise of this thread was that golf courses would make more money and attract more players if they allowed mobiles and Jeans?


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 5, 2014)

.....and as for the bloke that wears the 3/4 length thingies, if it is not a wind-up, then stick him off the reds and book him in for 'the' operation !!


----------



## chellie (Mar 5, 2014)

Can't see the problem with keeping a spare pair of smart trousers and shoes in the car in case you are passing the club and want to go in.

My opinion - I would hate for jeans to be worn at our place on or off the course.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 5, 2014)

Dress codes is a tricky one. I understand its difficult for the established old guard to let standards slip but they have to move with the times.

Jacket, collar and tie at presentations evenings etc is so outdated.  

Smart casual in the clubhouse should be the order of the day and dont get me started on the 'tailored' shorts and socks issue.... !!


----------



## woody69 (Mar 5, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			But I thought the whole premise of this thread was that golf courses would make more money and attract more players if they allowed mobiles and Jeans?
		
Click to expand...

The perception of some non-golfers is that golf is an old mans past-time with out-dated rules and traditions. In some clubs this is true and the banning of jeans inside the club house and mobile phones on and off the course does little to remove this stigma. 

If a non golfer thinking of taking up the game visits a club but has doubts on what they are wearing it is unlikely they will go. If it was made clear that no such restrictions existed in the club house that rule may make that person less apprehensive about visiting. I can wear smart jeans to Michellin Star restaurants, so I don't see why I can't wear them to my golf club's bar. I don't advocate that jeans should be allowed on the course and I'm actually a firm believer in keeping that in place, for the same reason I don't play football in my jeans. 

However mobile phones if used discreetly and responsibly pose no threat and if I had to choose a club between one that allowed them and one that didn't, I would go with the one that did pretty much every time and I'm sure my opinion is echoed by many.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Lol -only with full length socks just below the knee
		
Click to expand...

White ones obviously


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 5, 2014)

woody69 said:



			The perception of some non-golfers is that golf is an old mans past-time with out-dated rules and traditions. In some clubs this is true and the banning of jeans inside the club house and mobile phones on and off the course does little to remove this stigma. 

If a non golfer thinking of taking up the game visits a club but has doubts on what they are wearing it is unlikely they will go. If it was made clear that no such restrictions existed in the club house that rule may make that person less apprehensive about visiting. I can wear smart jeans to Michellin Star restaurants, so I don't see why I can't wear them to my golf club's bar. I don't advocate that jeans should be allowed on the course and I'm actually a firm believer in keeping that in place, for the same reason I don't play football in my jeans. 

However mobile phones if used *discreetly and responsibly* pose no threat and if I had to choose a club between one that allowed them and one that didn't, I would go with the one that did pretty much every time and I'm sure my opinion is echoed by many.
		
Click to expand...

I think we agree, definitely about jeans and probably about phones. The bit in bold is the key, I guess I have less trust in people to do this than you do. Also, I have my doubts that they wouldn't contribute to slow play, maybe not directly but certainly indirectly. 

Consider the situation where you are hitting your tee shot and for whatever reason you lose the flight as it goes into the rough, you turn to your playing partners and ask if they saw it and they reply, "no sorry, I was just checking my text messages". You're then searching for a ball that may otherwise have been seen. I know this come under "discreetly and responsibly" but this is exactly the kind of situation I can see happening if mobiles are allowed.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

Slab said:



			I agree that golf doesn't need to permit jeans... golf just shouldn't be seen as banning them 

Its the _banned from this/that, prohibited from this/that, comply with this/that_ approach that makes clubs unwelcoming to potential members and pay as you play customers (what some clubs call visitors)

Its the prominence clubs give to things you cant do that puts people off
		
Click to expand...

I can't find our dress code published anywhere; it's not in the rules in my little fixture diary, it's not on the website.  

We are a hotel based proprietary club; I doubt the hotel would turn away any guest wanting to play in jeans (shoes might be different on H&S grounds).

I have never seen anyone on the course in jeans/ trackies etc , ever.


----------



## Duckster (Mar 5, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Dress codes is a tricky one. I understand its difficult for the established old guard to let standards slip but they have to move with the times.

Jacket, collar and tie at presentations evenings etc is so outdated.  

Smart casual in the clubhouse should be the order of the day and dont get me started on the 'tailored' shorts and socks issue.... !!
		
Click to expand...

Must admit, I have no issue about jeans in the clubhouse, I always think that if you can wear it round town on a Friday or Saturday night, then it should be fine in the golf club.  

But I quite like the jacket, shirt & tie at presentation evenings.  Makes it seem a bit more special, I mean, it's not as if they happen every week.  I go to more sportsman's dinners (mainly football) than I do golf presentation evenings each year and the sportsman's are always fully "suited and booted".  No one complains there and they get a broad spectrum of young & old etc..


----------



## Slab (Mar 5, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			I can't find our dress code published anywhere; it's not in the rules in my little fixture diary, it's not on the website.  

We are a hotel based proprietary club; I doubt the hotel would turn away any guest wanting to play in jeans (shoes might be different on H&S grounds).

I have never seen anyone on the course in jeans/ trackies etc , ever.
		
Click to expand...

I know and that's why it seems strange that its so prominent on many club sites (that obligatory pic we've all seen of the 1/2 and 1/2 golfer)

I think many hotel/resort courses wouldn't dream of using it (not saying they wouldn't have a dress code, just that it wouldn't be so prominent) and in my limited experience it does seem to be member club sites that want to make sure their 'visitors' adhere to codes/rules etc which brings me back to the point of the perception of how welcoming clubs are deemed to be towards their customers


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2014)

http://monologues.co.uk/Brahn_Boots.html

I am always reminded of this poem when dress codes are discussed.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 5, 2014)

GB72 said:



			I am not sure that this is dumbing down but I would add that my views for on the course and off differ. I have often said that my club could make more money from me and a number of people I play with. All of us have passed the club when we need  some lunch or a drink and allhave driven past because we are in jeans or trainers. Money that we would spend at the club goes elsewhere.at one of my previous clubs I used to get up there early in the morning, have ba couple of coffers, maybe breakfast and check my emails and read the news on my phone. No phone use in the clubhouse at my current club so more money lost. J*ust because the rules change does not mean that everyone is going to suddenly pitch up in ripped jeans and a hoodie whilst yelling down a phone but it does allow people to dress and act in a way that is more relaxing and normal to them.*

Click to expand...

I like the cut of your gib.  

I do find it strange that a lot of golfers seem to think that their course will be full of hoards of rampaging youths on phones in jeans if the dress code is relaxed a bit.  I've said it again and I will say it again, if you are allowed to wear jeans on the course there will be a very very small percentage of people in the clubs the members of this forum are in who wear them. And the vast majority of people will still wear more traditional golf attire.  

It does not bother me one jot if jeans are allowed on the course.  I won't wear them as as someone has said, they are not the most comfortable thing to wear to walk around for a few hours in, and anyone over 40 looks mostly silly in jeans anyway. And I imagine the vast majority of others I see on a course will not either.  And if I see someone with them on then I am sure I will get over it.

But if it encourages someone to think about giving the game a go or does something to break down the perception of the game then what's the problem?  I actually do not think on it's own it will make a jot of difference, and would much rather see dress codes say something along the lines of 'dress how you think is appropriate and what you feel comfortable in'.  But I do not get the horror and anger when it is suggested.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh, and just a quick note to those who have joined the forum since Xmas - you will see all this again under a slightly different thread title before June


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 5, 2014)

Slab said:



			I agree that golf doesn't need to permit jeans... golf just shouldn't be seen as banning them 

Its the _banned from this/that, prohibited from this/that, comply with this/that_ approach that makes clubs unwelcoming to potential members and pay as you play customers (what some clubs call visitors)

Its the prominence clubs give to things you cant do that puts people off
		
Click to expand...

Great point there sir.  I kind of hate it when you go to club web sites and the dress code banning this and that is often very prominent, sometimes even before you can find how much it costs to play!  As you say, it's more the perception it gives.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 5, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			Oh, and just a quick note to those who have joined the forum since Xmas - you will see all this again under a slightly different thread title before June 

Click to expand...

Mid March more like   In which I will be saying the same thing as I always do.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 5, 2014)

If there was a choice I'd take oiks in jeans ahead of oiks with mobiles glued to their ear ...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2014)

jeans on the course? No. however, i would like to see the rules relaxed to include the club house and the practice areas. I would practice more regularly if i could just pop there for an hour. If i am working from home, i am in jeans. Smart jeans, not ripped ones showing off my pants!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The problem is, not everyone is like you. If as you say you don't delay play and are ready when it's your turn, then I have no issue with you sending the odd text message. However, as soon as you allow phones on the course, it won't be people doing it discreetly(sp?) it will be people openly walking down the fairway talking, texting, facebooking, twittering or whatever else people seem to be unable to go without for more than a nanosecond. It will delay play and it will be distracting and golf will stop being the game it is now.

Personally, I don't feel the need to send a text message when I'm at golf and I certainly don't see the need to constantly check my phone just in case someone I know has just updated their status to tell me they've got a hangover. If I need to communicate I'll do it before or after golf, when I'm playing golf that's what I'm doing, everything else can wait.
		
Click to expand...

...and yet again @Hawkeye you took the words right out of my mouth - 100% agree and all points covered.

I am more relaxed about dress code for juniors.  Still think that adults can understand and rationalise better a dress code - kids and teens merely react at such a thing because kids and teens brains are wired that way.


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 5, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Thought you were talking about something like this - http://www.littlewoods.com/goodsoul...-Ob+Mens+Casual+Shorts-_-qhJ6DX8c_21334966641

Just above the knee is normal standard
		
Click to expand...

Good shout, I like them!  Thanks for sharing, I think I will buy a pair.

As for someone wearing jeans on the course.  Why the hell would you care what anyone else wore??  I just dont get it!?  It doesnt affect you in the slightest if a chap on the next fairway is in jeans or not.  Not one little bit.  No discussion required, it just does not affect you.  

So let it be, it's got nothing to do with you.  clearly they were happy to don jeans for the round, so what?  You might be wearing 15 year old dog eaten chino's which should never be seen anywhere.  

We can all be too judgmental sometimes, just worry about what you wear, if you are happy then thats fine.


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2014)

Rooter said:



			jeans on the course? No. however, i would like to see the rules relaxed to include the club house and the practice areas. I would practice more regularly if i could just pop there for an hour. If i am working from home, i am in jeans. Smart jeans, not ripped ones showing off my pants!
		
Click to expand...

Our range and practise area has pretty much no dress code, occasionally see people pop on there for half an hour in jeans, especially if theyve brought the kid up for junior lessons. Dont see any issue with it at all (no difference to going to a public driving range really which have no dress code). Would rather not see them on the course but as long as smart see no probs in the clubhouse either.

As for phones, times change and they are becoming more and more a way of life for most people. My phone will be on silent in my pocket all the time at the club, and Ill look at it in quiet moments (including on the course), usually looking at latest sports scores!


----------



## nemicu (Mar 5, 2014)

Some interesting views on this topic and here's my final take on it.
As a general rule of thumb, I always adapt my lifestyle choices to meet my own ends - I don't expect others to alter theirs to suit mine. Therefore, when I play golf at a course which demands a certain dress code or etiquette, I abide by their rules.  I don't expect them to make allowances for me personally to suit my lifestyle choices, say for instance if I like to wear jeans and use my mobile ( which I do). If I owned the golf club in question and saw a genuine reason to allow members and visitors to wear jeans and use mobiles without restriction, then I would consider that option. From what I've seen at several courses in the UK and worldwide, I cannot see any genuine reason to follow that option. If want to wear jeans and use my mobile (which I am indeed at the time of writing) then I don't do it at a golf course or club. It's a pretty simple outlook. The whole concept of the "we may actually be doing you a favour by wearing jeans" side of the argument is pretty naive if you've ever tried to run a golf club as a business. I'm sure such golf clubs and business concepts exist (usually around hotels I guess) but I think it's fair to say that they are in the minority. If someone can actually pull off such a golfing form of utopia, then I'm all ears. In the meantime, I'll just leave my mobile in the car and wear trousers on the course. Especially on a lovely day like today.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 5, 2014)

Can anybody fill me in on the history of dress codes in golf clubhouses as their wide prevalence suggests that they have derived from a singular intention. 

Were they simply derived from the types of clothes that golf has been historically played in or were they applied as a form of social exclusion (in other words 'clothes maketh the man' and, as such, if you dress appropriately then you must be of sufficient standing to enter our club. Jeans, of course, would indicate working class). 

I am assuming that it cannot be simply a matter of looking smart because dress codes specify the type of clothes that should be worn but do not state that they must be clean, ironed, pressed etc and some of the crumpled chinos and hole ridden sweaters certainly are not smart. 

I am just interested on what the historic, social or other basis is for the argument that people should dress a certain way to enter the establishment. Is that argument still valid today. Basically I am just trying to fill in a bit more detail as to the importance of an off course dress code beyond 'it has always been like that'.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 5, 2014)

My jeans are too tight to play golf in...I'd never be able to bend down to look at line of putt!


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

There is a very simple question we are all forgetting here, that being (certainly in a Private Members Club) 'Whose club is it?'.  It is not a decision for the Secretary or the Committee, the decision on whether to relax rules should be made by the membership, by means of a vote.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2014)

Irrespective of the golf course/clubhouse I would consider anyone overusing a mobile in my social company uneducated with poor social skills.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2014)

...and jeans?  casual workers clothes?  

Whatever the rationale being the golf club aversion to jeans it is a fact that my pair of jeans may be very different from yours.  Yours might be nice and new and clean and actually smart - mine might be clean and messy - and also worn, tatty, ripped and faded - oh yes - and painted 'splattered'.  No other form of trouser is as ubiquitous and worn for whatever purposes than jeans with condition subject to such variation,

It is a fact of jeans that we wear them for all occasions and activities.  So rather than try and define a 'jeans standard' and then somehow police it - and knowing that from time to time someone will be told that their pair doesn't match up to some 'standard' - difficult if that is what they came in and don't have anything else to wear. 

And so we just take the simple route and say jeans not allowed.

And I wonder - how many adults would not join a golf club because of an on-course ban on mobile phones - very, very few I suspect.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 5, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and jeans?  casual workers clothes?  

Whatever the rationale being the golf club aversion to jeans it is a fact that my pair of jeans may be very different from yours.  Yours might be nice and new and clean and actually smart - mine might be clean and messy - and also worn, tatty, ripped and faded - oh yes - and painted 'splattered'.  No other form of trouser is as ubiquitous and worn for whatever purposes than jeans with condition subject to such variation,

It is a fact of jeans that we wear them for all occasions and activities.  So rather than try and define a 'jeans standard' and then somehow police it - and knowing that from time to time someone will be told that their pair doesn't match up to some 'standard' - difficult if that is what they came in and don't have anything else to wear. 

And so we just take the simple route and say jeans not allowed.

*And I wonder - how many adults would not join a golf club because of an on-course ban on mobile phones - very, very few I suspect*.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree on it's own it would make very little difference, as would wearing jeans in the clubhouse, as would being able to wear non white short socks with shorts, as would being able to untuck your short on a hot day, as would wearing trainers in the clubhouse after 7pm etc etc.

But done together over time they will change the 'perception' of the game and bring down the perceived barriers to entry.  So people can either just shoot down every initiative as on its own it will make little difference (which is true) or they can be done as part of a wider strategy to change things.

And as for the rest of the argument about jeans then instead of banning jeans, how about clubs just say 'wear something appropriate, smart but comfortable'? Of course that is more open to interpretation, but in reality how many people will turn up in paint splattered jeans?  How often will someone get offended because someone is wearing smart jeans? if so is that the problem with the person wearing smart jeans or the person who is offended? Do people really feel the need to police trousers in an age where clubs are struggling and membership is down? In reality how often will someone need to be turfed out? Could the club then potentially turf out someone wearing stained old chinos that look awful yet let the person in 'smart' jeans stay in?


----------



## ger147 (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeans and mobiles are allowed in the clubhouse at my club. No jeans on the course.

Clubhouse is still full of golfers shooting the breeze before or after their rounds. Some of them in jeans, some not, some of them checking the mobile phones, some not. The club carries on as normal and the Earth continues to turn...


----------



## woody69 (Mar 5, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and jeans?  casual workers clothes?  

Whatever the rationale being the golf club aversion to jeans it is a fact that my pair of jeans may be very different from yours.  Yours might be nice and new and clean and actually smart - mine might be clean and messy - and also worn, tatty, ripped and faded - oh yes - and painted 'splattered'.  No other form of trouser is as ubiquitous and worn for whatever purposes than jeans with condition subject to such variation,

It is a fact of jeans that we wear them for all occasions and activities.  So rather than try and define a 'jeans standard' and then somehow police it - and knowing that from time to time someone will be told that their pair doesn't match up to some 'standard' - difficult if that is what they came in and don't have anything else to wear. 

And so we just take the simple route and say jeans not allowed.

*And I wonder - how many adults would not join a golf club because of an on-course ban on mobile phones - very, very few I suspect*.
		
Click to expand...

If I was joining a new club and it was a decision between one that allowed mobiles and one that banned them I would go with the one that allowed them because it would be more my type of club, i.e. progressive and I would feel I would enjoy it more playing there.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2014)

woody69 said:



			If I was joining a new club and it was a decision between one that allowed mobiles and one that banned them I would go with the one that allowed them because it would be more my type of club, i.e. progressive and I would feel I would enjoy it more playing there.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing particularly progressive about enabling players to freely use mobile phones on the course - regressive in fact as it moves from general consideration of other players to only really caring about what suits the individual. And down that route we go at our peril.  And as far as judging a club's suitability for your membership based upon their mobile phone policy - really?  That would swing it for you?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 5, 2014)

its quite simple to make a discrete call or read a text in a massive field!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 5, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			its quite simple to make a discrete call or read a text in a massive field!
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

I think some are expecting the Golf police to jump out of the trees and arrest them.


----------



## woody69 (Mar 5, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nothing particularly progressive about enabling players to freely use mobile phones on the course - regressive in fact as it moves from general consideration of other players to only really caring about what suits the individual. And down that route we go at our peril.  And as far as judging a club's suitability for your membership based upon their mobile phone policy - really?  That would swing it for you?
		
Click to expand...

It obviously wouldn't be the only factor, but it would be tick in the column for that club for sure. And I'm not sure how you view the use of a mobile to be a regressive step considering they are banned at a few places. A club that allows mobiles on the course and / or in the club house versus one that has signs up saying they are banned are far more progressive in my eyes and it isn't just for the individual as it will benefit the collective as there are far more people who own a mobile versus ones that don't.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			:thup:

I think some are expecting the Golf police to jump out of the trees and arrest them.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be silly, they are too busy sorting out golf shoes from trainers


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2014)

woody69 said:



			It obviously wouldn't be the only factor, but it would be tick in the column for that club for sure. And I'm not sure how you view the use of a mobile to be a regressive step considering they are banned at a few places. A club that allows mobiles on the course and / or in the club house versus one that has signs up saying they are banned are far more progressive in my eyes and it isn't just for the individual as it will benefit the collective as there are far more people who own a mobile versus ones that don't.
		
Click to expand...

Introducing something that enables or encourages activity by one player that could detract from the enjoyment of another is regressive.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 5, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			And as for the rest of the argument about jeans then instead of banning jeans, how about clubs just say 'wear something appropriate, smart but comfortable'? Of course that is more open to interpretation, but in reality how many people will turn up in paint splattered jeans?  How often will someone get offended because someone is wearing smart jeans? if so is that the problem with the person wearing smart jeans or the person who is offended? Do people really feel the need to police trousers in an age where clubs are struggling and membership is down? In reality how often will someone need to be turfed out? Could the club then potentially turf out someone wearing stained old chinos that look awful yet let the person in 'smart' jeans stay in?

Click to expand...

Probably sums up my view perfectly. Being of reasonably smart appearance is much more important than the material garments are made from. Of course the meaning of "reasonably smart" (or whatever) will be different to different people but there will always be a consensus which will change over time. 50 years ago it lincluded Jacket/Tie etc, nowadays it is polo shirt and trousers, in a few more years it will have changed again.

As for phones. The rules were all introduced when mobiles were seen as newfangled devices that were used by very few people, mostly to the annoyance of others. Nowadays, we all have them. All that's needed is consideration for others. Put on silent, don't yell into them (or if you have to go outside), don't allow either the phone or your call to interrupt the flow of the game, or distract anyone if on the course. Appreciate some will not have this consideration but that issue extends a lot further than phones IMHO. Current draconian policies are a sledgehammer to crack a nut to the detriment of the average member.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 5, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Some interesting views on this topic and here's my final take on it.
As a general rule of thumb, I always adapt my lifestyle choices to meet my own ends - I don't expect others to alter theirs to suit mine. Therefore, when I play golf at a course which demands a certain dress code or etiquette, I abide by their rules.  I don't expect them to make allowances for me personally to suit my lifestyle choices, say for instance if I like to wear jeans and use my mobile ( which I do). If I owned the golf club in question and saw a genuine reason to allow members and visitors to wear jeans and use mobiles without restriction, then I would consider that option. From what I've seen at several courses in the UK and worldwide, I cannot see any genuine reason to follow that option. If want to wear jeans and use my mobile (which I am indeed at the time of writing) then I don't do it at a golf course or club. It's a pretty simple outlook. The whole concept of the "we may actually be doing you a favour by wearing jeans" side of the argument is pretty naive if you've ever tried to run a golf club as a business. I'm sure such golf clubs and business concepts exist (usually around hotels I guess) but I think it's fair to say that they are in the minority. If someone can actually pull off such a golfing form of utopia, then I'm all ears. In the meantime, I'll just leave my mobile in the car and wear trousers on the course. Especially on a lovely day like today.
		
Click to expand...

far too sensible and straightforward   :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 5, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Introducing something that enables or encourages activity by one player that could detract from the enjoyment of another is regressive.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's a no brainer that mobile phones should be allowed on the course. Their usage subject to the same sort of social considerations that would be applied in other situations.

One of the comments often made against participation in golf is that it "takes too long" and, indeed, being completely out of contact for four hours can be a lot. I'd have no more objection to a playing partner receiving a call and dealing with it quickly and discretely while we were playing than I would a friend doing likewise when we were out at a restaurant, for example. (Obviously, I'd hope they had it on silent in their pocket rather than it ringing on my backswing.)

Like anything, some people will no doubt abuse the privilege but I don't think we should always pander to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			Probably sums up my view perfectly. Being of reasonably smart appearance is much more important than the material garments are made from. Of course the meaning of "reasonably smart" (or whatever) will be different to different people but there will always be a consensus which will change over time. 50 years ago it lincluded Jacket/Tie etc, nowadays it is polo shirt and trousers, in a few more years it will have changed again.

As for phones. The rules were all introduced when mobiles were seen as newfangled devices that were used by very few people, mostly to the annoyance of others. Nowadays, we all have them. All that's needed is consideration for others. Put on silent, don't yell into them (or if you have to go outside), don't allow either the phone or your call to interrupt the flow of the game, or distract anyone if on the course. Appreciate some will not have this consideration but that issue extends a lot further than phones IMHO. Current draconian policies are a sledgehammer to crack a nut to the detriment of the average member.
		
Click to expand...

Eminently sensible :thup:


----------



## standrew (Mar 5, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			:thup:

I think some are expecting the Golf police to jump out of the trees and arrest them.
		
Click to expand...

Haha


----------



## GB72 (Mar 5, 2014)

It is clear that people want different things from their golf club when it comes to all of these points. Perhaps the problem is that there is simply not the choice that people want and that leads to frustration and people drifting from the game. Near me I have 2 choices, private members club with all the associated rules and regulations or soulless hotel course with none. Where is the happy medium that I am looking for.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2014)

GB72 said:



			It is clear that people want different things from their golf club when it comes to all of these points. Perhaps the problem is that there is simply not the choice that people want and that leads to frustration and people drifting from the game. Near me I have 2 choices, private members club with all the associated rules and regulations or soulless hotel course with none. Where is the happy medium that I am looking for.
		
Click to expand...

It's oop North mate. I've just moved club this year, and one of the reasons was a much more relaxed attitude within the club itself. My old club was "traditional". There were many rules, all of which I abided by (of course ), but some seemed designed to discourage the "wrong sort". The new club allows jeans and mobile phones in the clubhouse (no trainers though). The general attitude appears Inclusive rather than Exclusive. The bar area is busier and the restaurant upstairs is thriving (and not just with golfers).
I have no particular issue with the old club, but it didn't suit me at the end of the day...


----------



## woody69 (Mar 5, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Introducing something that enables or encourages activity by one player that could detract from the enjoyment of another is regressive.
		
Click to expand...

Lets just agree to disagree on what we consider a regressive or progressive step when it comes to the rules and mobile phones.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2014)

woody69 said:



			Lets just agree to disagree on what we consider a regressive or progressive step when it comes to the rules and mobile phones.
		
Click to expand...

So you think that using something that is actually not essential (it's not), and that might upset or distract others is just OK.  And that any who might be upset, may be distracted or indeed may find their use discourteous - well that's just tough - and they should just put up with it because you want it so?  And so to hell in a handcart we go.  And that's not regressive?


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

standrew said:



			Haha
		
Click to expand...

Nah, more likely the fashion police


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So you think that using something that is actually not essential (it's not), and that might upset or distract others is just OK.  And that any who might be upset, may be distracted or indeed may find their use discourteous - well that's just tough - and they should just put up with it because you want it so?  And so to hell in a handcart we go.  And that's not regressive?
		
Click to expand...

But, the carrying of a phone on the course should be covered by manners/etiquette etc. Just because something COULD be distracting or discourteous doesn't mean it should be banned. Deal with the ignorance of the person at fault rather than the item itself..


----------



## standrew (Mar 5, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			Nah, more likely the fashion police  

Click to expand...

Because i wear shorts below the knee when its warm? Seriously get a life mate.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

standrew said:



			Because i wear shorts below the knee when its warm? Seriously get a life mate.
		
Click to expand...

Now now, you said half-way down the calf


----------



## woody69 (Mar 5, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So you think that using something that is actually not essential (it's not), and that might upset or distract others is just OK.  And that any who might be upset, may be distracted or indeed may find their use discourteous - well that's just tough - and they should just put up with it because you want it so?  And so to hell in a handcart we go.  And that's not regressive?
		
Click to expand...

There are many things in life and in golf that may upset or distract a player if used irresponsibly. I'm not advocating people walking along chatting loudly to their mates on the phone whilst playing. I'm quite capable (as are most) are being discreet and courteous to others whilst I send a text. I've never taken a phone call whilst on the course and most likely never would. You also say they aren't essential and I can agree with that sentiment, but they can still provide an essential service. Say you are miles from the club house and your playing partner suffers a heart attack or serious injury. Having a phone on the course and not left in the locker can save lives. Quite extreme but a valid scenario.

So no, moving with the times to allow a gadget on the course providing they are used in a responsible manner is not regressive. It's progressive, but thanks for agreeing to disagree.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			But, the carrying of a phone on the course should be covered by manners/etiquette etc. Just because something COULD be distracting or discourteous doesn't mean it should be banned. Deal with the ignorance of the person at fault rather than the item itself..
		
Click to expand...

Or just don't create the opportunity.  I don't mind on the 1st tee being asked by a PP/FC if they can have their mobile phone on or if they can check it occasionally because [insert important personal reason here] - and I will always say OK.  That is how it should be done - by exception and as requested of PPs out of courtesy to them.  Simple.


----------



## standrew (Mar 5, 2014)

woody69 said:



			There are many things in life and in golf that may upset or distract a player if used irresponsibly. I'm not advocating people walking along chatting loudly to their mates on the phone whilst playing. I'm quite capable (as are most) are being discreet and courteous to others whilst I send a text. I've never taken a phone call whilst on the course and most likely never would. You also say they aren't essential and I can agree with that sentiment, but they can still provide an essential service. Say you are miles from the club house and your playing partner suffers a heart attack or serious injury. Having a phone on the course and not left in the locker can save lives. Quite extreme but a valid scenario.

So no, moving with the times to allow a gadget on the course providing they are used in a responsible manner is not regressive. It's progressive, but thanks for agreeing to disagree.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, its probably not that extreme a scenario.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2014)

woody69 said:



			There are many things in life and in golf that may upset or distract a player if used irresponsibly. I'm not advocating people walking along chatting loudly to their mates on the phone whilst playing. I'm quite capable (as are most) are being discreet and courteous to others whilst I send a text. I've never taken a phone call whilst on the course and most likely never would. You also say they aren't essential and I can agree with that sentiment, but they can still provide an essential service. Say you are miles from the club house and your playing partner suffers a heart attack or serious injury. Having a phone on the course and not left in the locker can save lives. Quite extreme but a valid scenario.

So no, moving with the times to allow a gadget on the course providing they are used in a responsible manner is not regressive. It's progressive, but thanks for agreeing to disagree.
		
Click to expand...

i9n fact your scenario is not actually that extreme when considered UK-wide.  Just don't give a carte blanche OK to use a mobile phone on the course.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Or just don't create the opportunity.  I don't mind on the 1st tee being asked by a PP/FC if they can have their mobile phone on or if they can check it occasionally because [insert important personal reason here] - and I will always say OK.  That is how it should be done - by exception and as requested of PPs out of courtesy to them.  Simple.
		
Click to expand...

But where does that line finish? Do we ban everything that could possibly be distracting or discourteous? I'm particularly averse to noisy eaters. Especially when they're eating things like crisps or apples.. Can I have them banned? Of course not.. Banning phones because of the possible actions of a few rude people seems draconian to me.. But that's just my opinion and you are obviously entitled to yours... (he says whilst quietly walking away before we have another HNSP thread..)


----------



## standrew (Mar 5, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			But where does that line finish? Do we ban everything that could possibly be distracting or discourteous? I'm particularly averse to noisy eaters. Especially when they're eating things like crisps or apples.. Can I have them banned? D)
		
Click to expand...

Bacon rolls are relatively less noisy to eat.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Or just don't create the opportunity.  I don't mind on the 1st tee being asked by a PP/FC if they can have their mobile phone on or if they can check it occasionally because [insert important personal reason here] - and I will always say OK.  That is how it should be done - by exception and as requested of PPs out of courtesy to them.  Simple.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised that given your club have conducted in depth risk assessments, and given that we have numerous examples of mobile phones having potentially saved lives on the course, that your club don't stipulate that each group must have a mobile with them.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 5, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So you think that using something that is actually not essential (it's not), and that might upset or distract others is just OK.  And that any who might be upset, may be distracted or indeed may find their use discourteous - well that's just tough - and they should just put up with it because you want it so?  And so to hell in a handcart we go.  And that's not regressive?
		
Click to expand...

Serious question, would you want to ban anyone from taking a phone into the cinema?  Or to a restaurant?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Serious question, would you want to ban anyone from taking a phone into the cinema?  Or to a restaurant?
		
Click to expand...


I'd definately ban noisy eaters from both those environments... It is actually a recognised medical condition though - Misophonia.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 5, 2014)

woody69 said:



			... they can still provide an essential service. Say you are miles from the club house and your playing partner suffers a heart attack or serious injury. Having a phone on the course and not left in the locker can save lives. Quite extreme but a valid scenario.

So no, moving with the times to allow a gadget on the course providing they are used in a responsible manner is not regressive. It's progressive, but thanks for agreeing to disagree.
		
Click to expand...

this is a great example of where such threads 'come together'

the EGU's comment, and as I understand it the vast majority of the 'we want to use our 'phones' has/have nothing to do with such situations as you have presented.

equally, whilst from other posts here it's certain that were you to be using your mobile to summon an air ambulance, or be talked through CPR by an expert, someone, somewhere, would be screaming across 2 fairways for you to switch it off 'cos it's 'banned'!

many want to be able to continue their busy lives whilst walking the fairways, or whilst waiting to putt. some others simply don't feel this can be unobtrusive - many after trial periods (cross over with progressive /regressive)


----------



## beau d. (Mar 5, 2014)

If this is all the EGU can come up with to address the decline we are in real Trouble!!!!! Mobiles, nope not for me, carry them on silent for an emergency, okay. Texting and phoning, sorry bad manners and annoying, can't people switch off and focus on the game for a few hours, might ever shoot lower if they did


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Serious question, would you want to ban anyone from taking a phone into the cinema?  Or to a restaurant?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely!

Having, on numerous occasions, had the misfortune to overhear any number of intrusive phone calls I have yet to hear one that could not have waited for a more appropriate time.

Do the mobile phone addicts really believe that their lives are so important that it is OK to impose their activities upon the rest of society.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 5, 2014)

I suppose the one thing to bear in mind is that these initiatives are not aimed at us. We are keen golfers, club members etc. The initiatives are aimed at people who are the opposite to try and attract them to golf. How many of these initiatives are appropriate depends on each club and it's circumstances.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 5, 2014)

woody69 said:



			There are many things in life and in golf that may upset or distract a player if used irresponsibly. I'm not advocating people walking along chatting loudly to their mates on the phone whilst playing. I'm quite capable (as are most) are being discreet and courteous to others whilst I send a text. I've never taken a phone call whilst on the course and most likely never would. You also say they aren't essential and I can agree with that sentiment, but they can still provide an essential service. Say you are miles from the club house and your playing partner suffers a heart attack or serious injury. Having a phone on the course and not left in the locker can save lives. Quite extreme but a valid scenario.

So no, moving with the times to allow a gadget on the course providing they are used in a responsible manner is not regressive. It's progressive, but thanks for agreeing to disagree.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone is saying you can't carry your phone and use it in an emergency, that actually does nothing for your argument. But you don't need to allow mobile phones for that, just apply some common sense. Likewise as SilH says, if you know you may receive a call for an important personal situation, tell you playing partners upfront, no-one in their right mind is going to complain about that. But you don't need to answer a call from your mate asking you if you want to go to the pub.

If you could guarantee that everyone was going to use their phone responsibly in the manner you suggest, I would have no issues with allowing them, I just don't think you can make those guarantees. For me it's better to have a ban and turn a blind eye to people sending the odd text than to allow them and risk a few people disturbing others


----------



## nemicu (Mar 5, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I don't think anyone is saying you can't carry your phone and use it in an emergency, that actually does nothing for your argument. But you don't need to allow mobile phones for that, just apply some common sense. Likewise as SilH says, if you know you may receive a call for an important personal situation, tell you playing partners upfront, no-one in their right mind is going to complain about that. But you don't need to answer a call from your mate asking you if you want to go to the pub.

If you could guarantee that everyone was going to use their phone responsibly in the manner you suggest, I would have no issues with allowing them, I just don't think you can make those guarantees. For me it's better to have a ban and turn a blind eye to people sending the odd text than to allow them and risk a few people disturbing others
		
Click to expand...

I've often wondered the reasoning behind someone expecting a call about a personal situation - like what are they doing on a course in that case? Likewise, if they decided the personal situation wasn't grave enough to excuse them from playing a quick 18 holes, what if anything could they do it about the situation (if it arose) from the middle of a golf course? Unless your PP suddenly has a heart attack or little Jimmy is drowning in the water hazard of the hole you're playing, I see little use for a mobile phone on the golf course. If you really need to field a call that badly, then you really don't need to be playing golf. If you do, you are somewhat selfish, insecure or plain ignorant.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2014)

woody69 said:



			they can still provide an essential service. Say you are miles from the club house and your playing partner suffers a heart attack or serious injury. Having a phone on the course and not left in the locker can save lives. Quite extreme but a valid scenario.

.
		
Click to expand...

Not an extreme scenario and something that occurred at my club (see post #20).


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2014)

nemicu said:



			I've often wondered the reasoning behind someone expecting a call about a personal situation - like what are they doing on a course in that case? Likewise, if they decided the personal situation wasn't grave enough to excuse them from playing a quick 18 holes, what if anything could they do it about the situation (if it arose) from the middle of a golf course? Unless your PP suddenly has a heart attack or little Jimmy is drowning in the water hazard of the hole you're playing, I see little use for a mobile phone on the golf course. If you really need to field a call that badly, then you really don't need to be playing golf. If you do, you are somewhat selfish, insecure or plain ignorant.
		
Click to expand...

Wow.. Hows the view from up there?  How about if you have an elderly relative who is ill? Are you suggesting that anyone who may need to receive a call should stay at home? I play golf when I'm on call. I tell my PP's on the first tee. If I have to leave then I make my apologies and leave. Strangely enough, not one single person has had an issue with this in real life.. Maybe it's just people behind keyboards who think they can call people "selfish, insecure or plain ignorant"..


----------



## nemicu (Mar 5, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Wow.. Hows the view from up there?  How about if you have an elderly relative who is ill? Are you suggesting that anyone who may need to receive a call should stay at home? I play golf when I'm on call. I tell my PP's on the first tee. If I have to leave then I make my apologies and leave. Strangely enough, not one single person has had an issue with this in real life.. Maybe it's just people behind keyboards who think they can call people "selfish, insecure or plain ignorant"..
		
Click to expand...

You play golf when you're on call? Isn't that a bit negligent? Why not play golf when you're _*not*_ on call? If I had an elderly relative who was ill, I would know there wasn't a single thing I could do from the back nine of a golf course that the emergency services couldn't do a lot better from their prepared state of readiness - strangely enough, most emergency services are not situated on golf courses. If there really were an emergency, phone 999 first, then I'll take the necessary action once I've checked my phone after the round. 
Hard as it is to believe, I have the ability to separate my personal, business and everything else life from my golfing life.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2014)

nemicu said:



			You play golf when you're on call? Isn't that a bit negligent?
		
Click to expand...

 Not in the slightest..


nemicu said:



			Why not play golf when you're _*not*_ on call?
		
Click to expand...

 I do that as well.. Multi tasking...


nemicu said:



			If I had an elderly relative who was ill, I would know there wasn't a single thing I could do from the back nine of a golf course that the emergency services couldn't do a lot better from their prepared state of readiness - strangely enough, most emergency services are not situated on golf courses. If there really were an emergency, phone 999 first, then I'll take the necessary action once I've checked my phone after the round. 
Hard as it is to believe, I have the ability to separate my personal, business and everything else life from my golfing life.
		
Click to expand...

You can follow your own path regarding the use of a mobile phone.. I'll follow mine, and I won't judge other people for discreetly checking their phones when they think it's necessary..


----------



## nemicu (Mar 5, 2014)

Thats the million dollar question: 'when they think it's necessary'.
Some, clearly, have varying opinion on what is necessary and what isn't.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 5, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Thats the million dollar question: 'when they think it's necessary'.
Some, clearly, have varying opinion on what is necessary and what isn't.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously, given that everyone's circumstances are different


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Thats the million dollar question: 'when they think it's necessary'.
Some, clearly, have varying opinion on what is necessary and what isn't.
		
Click to expand...

And I'm willing to accept that fact.. You on the other hand are dismissing others opinions, and then insulting them. If I think someone is abusing the use of a phone on the course I will tell them. If they are causing on harm to anyone then as far as I'm concerned they're doing nothing wrong...


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 5, 2014)

if its good enough for Tiger


----------



## nemicu (Mar 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			And I'm willing to accept that fact.. You on the other hand are dismissing others opinions, and then insulting them. If I think someone is abusing the use of a phone on the course I will tell them. If they are causing on harm to anyone then as far as I'm concerned they're doing nothing wrong...
		
Click to expand...

Huh? I'm insulting them how? Or maybe you're insulting our collective intelligence? Have you ever stopped to consider that you may be insulting others by using a phone on a golf course? Of course you haven't - you're still too busy wrapped up in your bubble of self importance to notice. If however you leave your phone n the car, you completely remove that element of doubt. But I can see that you don't get it.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 6, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Huh? I'm insulting them how? Or maybe you're insulting our collective intelligence? Have you ever stopped to consider that you may be insulting others by using a phone on a golf course? Of course you haven't - you're still too busy wrapped up in your bubble of self importance to notice. If however you leave your phone n the car, you completely remove that element of doubt. But I can see that you don't get it.
		
Click to expand...

I never leave my phone in the car, it is always in my bag on silent as you never know when I might need it. I don't however use it unless absolutely essential and 99.9% of the time don't look at it. I think you may be going a bit far suggesting people leave them in the car.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2014)

Did the EGU say anything about shirt tails in their statement.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Wow.. Hows the view from up there?  How about if you have an elderly relative who is ill? Are you suggesting that anyone who may need to receive a call should stay at home? *I play golf when I'm on call. I tell my PP's on the first tee. If I have to leave then I make my apologies and leave. Strangely enough, not one single person has had an issue with this in real life..* Maybe it's just people behind keyboards who think they can call people "selfish, insecure or plain ignorant"..
		
Click to expand...

I've also done this and had the same reaction. Didn't seem a biggie - I'd never been called out for this system so it seemed highly unlikely the phone would go. Inevitably, it did, on the 12th tee, I apologised to my playing partners, took the call and managed to deal with it without having to leave. Took a couple of minutes no problem.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 6, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Huh? I'm insulting them how? Or maybe you're insulting our collective intelligence? Have you ever stopped to consider that you may be insulting others by using a phone on a golf course? Of course you haven't - you're still too busy wrapped up in your bubble of self importance to notice. If however you leave your phone n the car, you completely remove that element of doubt. But I can see that you don't get it.
		
Click to expand...

I like the cut of your gib and you are just the kind of forward thinking person this game needs more of in order for it to modernise.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I never leave my phone in the car, it is always in my bag on silent as you never know when I might need it. I don't however use it unless absolutely essential and 99.9% of the time don't look at it. I think you may be going a bit far suggesting people leave them in the car.
		
Click to expand...

Quite.  We all know that clubs have no issues with players carrying their phones on the course - in their bag and on silent or switched off - but I would not expect someone to be checking it all the time. Compared with some things we get heated about this should be simple.   Mobile phones may not be used on the golf course.  However you can ask your PPs before playing if you can check your phone occasionally as you are expecting some important personal, or indeed business (we live in a global 24x7 business world), news.  However I don't think I would expect this news if it came to result in my PP subsequently spending significant time on his phone.

I play with a GP who is often on emergency call on Saturdays and Sundays in the event of serious road accidents.  If he did not play when he was on call we'd rarely see him at weekends.  He always tells us before we tee off if he is on call.  In 10 yrs I can count on one hand the number of times he has had to take a call when I have been a PP of his.  This is totally acceptable - and indeed I would suggest it would actually be unacceptable for the club to prevent this sort of mobile phone use.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 6, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Huh? I'm insulting them how? Or maybe you're insulting our collective intelligence? Have you ever stopped to consider that you may be insulting others by using a phone on a golf course? Of course you haven't - you're still too busy wrapped up in your bubble of self importance to notice. If however you leave your phone n the car, you completely remove that element of doubt. But I can see that you don't get it.
		
Click to expand...

You DO remember calling them "Selfish, Insecure and Plain Ignorant" don't you? It was yesterday so I'd excuse you for forgetting..

As it happens, I think I've spoken to someone on the phone on the golf course approximately once in 3 years of playing golf. What I actually do is keep the phone on silent in my back pocket. If it rings, then I'll check who it is. If it's important enough to take, then I'll leave the course and ring them back. If it's social then I'll ring them back later.... I'll read text messages when walking between shots... If this insults you then I feel for you as you are obviously a delicate little flower who needs constant love and attention..

Anyway, I'm going to go back to my "bubble of self importance", which will today be located on the golf course.. I'm meeting a good friend for a knock then I'm taking the Missus and kids out for something to eat and maybe a cheeky drink or 2.. I'll bid you Good Day..

Damn.. I've just noticed that  HK has responded in a much wittier way than I did... Damn you HK, you Guardian reading, professionally insulted, Left Wing Yoghurt Knitter.....


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 6, 2014)

he club I have just joined has a no mobile phone policy bar emergencies which is fine by me apart from the fact I used to use an app on mine for GPS so I've just treated myself to a Garmin watch. To be fair the phone app did make me hold up play for a few seconds sometimes so fair enough.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2014)

Martin70 said:



			he club I have just joined has a no mobile phone policy bar emergencies which is fine by me apart from the fact I used to use an app on mine for GPS so I've just treated myself to a Garmin watch. To be fair the phone app did make me hold up play for a few seconds sometimes so fair enough.
		
Click to expand...

Oh lawd - that's quite another debate - or three


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 6, 2014)

G1BB0 said:









if its good enough for Tiger 

Click to expand...

The very last person who I would view as an arbiter of acceptable behaviour on (or off) a golf-course. Unless hawking and spitting together with constant expletives are now approved.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 6, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Quite.  We all know that clubs have no issues with players carrying their phones on the course - in their bag and on silent or switched off - but I would not expect someone to be checking it all the time. Compared with some things we get heated about this should be simple.   Mobile phones may not be used on the golf course.  However you can ask your PPs before playing if you can check your phone occasionally as you are expecting some important personal, or indeed business (we live in a global 24x7 business world), news.  However I don't think I would expect this news if it came to result in my PP subsequently spending significant time on his phone.

I play with a GP who is often on emergency call on Saturdays and Sundays in the event of serious road accidents.  If he did not play when he was on call we'd rarely see him at weekends.  He always tells us before we tee off if he is on call.  In 10 yrs I can count on one hand the number of times he has had to take a call when I have been a PP of his.  This is totally acceptable - and indeed I would suggest it would actually be unacceptable for the club to prevent this sort of mobile phone use.
		
Click to expand...

another excellent rational summary of the current reality :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 6, 2014)

this all nonsense, there is no long standing anti-mobile golfing history as mobiles themselves don't have that much of a history.  I've played with many people who makes calls and will admit myself to making some discrete calls when on the course. I don't shout, I don't do it when people are putting, I usually do it as I wander alone towards my ball on some far off the beaten track part of the course. I don't take all day, I don't slow up play.

Many many times, I've checked football scores for my own benefit and others in my various groups. again no one complains, only if their team is losing!  I've been on the course during majors and checked to see how the players are getting on.

I've stood yards from Rory Mcilory as he checked his mobile on the tee whilst having a short wait at the Irish open. again no one batted an eyelid. 

If this bothers you then you needed to loosen up those shoulders, take a deep breath and relax, lifes too short!  :thup:


----------



## scottie77 (Mar 6, 2014)

I beleive that one of the key elements that attracted me to golf is the etequitte and need to maintain a certain standard and decoraum.  How many sports are largley self regulated ??? 

However I play with 2 pals and we are often the only 3 on the course.  If there is a need to take a call ( as long as it is on silent and not between shots ) then I think that it ok.  In terms of dress sense, I would argue that if th clothing labels are producing collarless shirts and tops ( I'm pretty sure I've seen Tiger wearing something not quite the to tradition ) then it should be ok.  NEVER jeans though 

We live in a mordern world


----------



## ger147 (Mar 6, 2014)

Taking both my iPad and my Mobile Phone with me tonight to my 1st committee meeting, I just hope my wife has ironed my jeans.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

nemicu said:



			Huh? I'm insulting them how? Or maybe you're insulting our collective intelligence? Have you ever stopped to consider that you may be insulting others by using a phone on a golf course? Of course you haven't - you're still too busy wrapped up in your bubble of self importance to notice. If however you leave your phone n the car, you completely remove that element of doubt. But I can see that you don't get it.
		
Click to expand...

Someone having a mobile phone managed to help save a FC life last year - his FC was happy he was ignorant enough to have a mobile with him. 

All the people I play with pretty much have their mobiles with them and all are on silent and have caused no issue at all when they have been looked at or used.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the first thing that has sprung to mind about this thread is that I am not a child so don't treat me like one. The suggestion that a club has to ban my phone and tell me what to wear because I cannot be trusted to act appropriately is bordering on insulting. Believe it or not I go through many different situations in life and in most of them I have managed to work out what is appropriate to wear and when it is appropriate to use my phone without the need for a list of rules or a diagram  

All I would like is for my club to give these things a try, see what happens or at least open up some debate. I know that there is the AGM every year but is that really enough for such topics as this. I have never seen it happen but have any clubs considered quarterly debates where one or 2 big issues can be discussed outside of the packed agenda of the AGM. Anything that gets a positive response on the night could then be put forward into a proposition to be voted on. 

It is not so much the decisions and rules that clubs have in place that is the issue to me, it is more that fact that I am not really sure that my club knows how people feel on these points. If the majority want the status quo then so be it but I feel that there is a large section than they think who would be happy to see some small changes that would improve the club for everyone.


----------



## chellie (Mar 6, 2014)

Mobiles on silent are allowed on our course for use for emergencies. HID helped perform CPR last year on a member whilst waiting for the air ambulance to arrive. Sadly it wasn't successful


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 6, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Irrespective of the golf course/clubhouse I would consider anyone overusing a mobile in my social company uneducated with poor social skills.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: soz m8...........

I've stopped playing with strangers completely. For the fear of playing with dinosaurs with such draconian views. 

Last time I did, I walked off after the 4th hole. Guy was moaning about this and that before we hit the 1st. Last straw was when a passer-by on his phone (on a public path that runs along the course) put him off his swing. He goes on to lecture the guy. Just told him straight up, I didn't fancy sticking around 4-5 hours listening to his BS, thanked the other two and was on my way. Life's too short.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 6, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			:rofl::rofl::rofl: soz m8...........

I've stopped playing with strangers completely. For the fear of playing with dinosaurs with such draconian views. 

Last time I did, I walked off after the 4th hole. Guy was moaning about this and that before we hit the 1st. Last straw was when a passer-by on his phone (on a public path that runs along the course) put him off his swing. He goes on to lecture the guy. Just told him straight up, I didn't fancy sticking around 4-5 hours listening to his BS, thanked the other two and was on my way. Life's too short.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I agree with DfT on this one and your post misses the point he was making. If you're socialising with someone, be it on a golf course or in a pub, it is very rude to spend too much time talking to someone else on your phone. If you have to take the odd call then fine, but IMvHO you should deal with it quickly if you have to answer it at all and call them back later if you need to. Either that, or just go and be with the guy on the phone as it's clear you would rather be there than where you are. It's basic manners.


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 6, 2014)

This is where I differ. I would never stereotype anyone just because they spend that extra few minutes on a phone without getting to know them properly. I have no right to do that. I have my other FC to converse with. 
Obviously many are just quick to judge others without knowing the true circumstances. What does that really say about them? 

Here a thought if why your FC is always on their phones. Would it be that they just find you extremely boring or otherwise? :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

Why are people being judge because of their conduct with a mobile phone ?

Maybe they were using it for a very valid reason

Reading through the thread highlights a lot of problems still alive and kicking in golf


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 6, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			This is where I differ. I would never stereotype anyone just because they spend that extra few minutes on a phone without getting to know them properly. I have no right to do that. I have my other FC to converse with. 
Obviously many are just quick to judge others without knowing the true circumstances. What does that really say about them? 

Here a thought if why your FC is always on their phones. Would it be that they just find you extremely boring or otherwise? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It's not stereotyping and yet again you're missing the point. A few minutes then fine. What DfT said was "overuse" and what I am saying is that if you are in someone's company, it is polite not to spend all your time talking to someone else on your phone. Like I said, it's basic manners, I'm sure if you thought about it you'd know what I mean.


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 6, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's not stereotyping and yet again you're missing the point. A few minutes then fine. What DfT said was "overuse" and what I am saying is that if you are in someone's company, it is polite not to spend all your time talking to someone else on your phone. Like I said, it's basic manners, I'm sure if you thought about it you'd know what I mean.
		
Click to expand...

Overuse of a mobile, that person is *uneducated* is not stereotyping from the off? And of all my years playing, I have never experienced a FC to exceed more than 10 mins in the whole period of 18 holes. Maybe DfT has, I have no idea.
And Ive mentioned it before, I couldn't care less if one decides to chat on his phone. I'm not uptight like that. I play golf purely as fun and a release from a busy week of work. I'm not there to win a Major.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Actually, I agree with DfT on this one and your post misses the point he was making. If you're socialising with someone, be it on a golf course or in a pub, it is very rude to spend too much time talking to someone else on your phone. If you have to take the odd call then fine, but IMvHO you should deal with it quickly if you have to answer it at all and call them back later if you need to. Either that, or just go and be with the guy on the phone as it's clear you would rather be there than where you are. It's basic manners.
		
Click to expand...

uh oh - agreeing again.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 6, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			Overuse of a mobile, that person is *uneducated* is not stereotyping from the off? And of all my years playing, I have never experienced a FC to exceed more than 10 mins in the whole period of 18 holes. Maybe DfT has, I have no idea.
And Ive mentioned it before, I couldn't care less if one decides to chat on his phone. I'm not uptight like that. I play golf purely as fun and a release from a busy week of work. I'm not there to win a Major.
		
Click to expand...

Once again, you're missing the general point. I give up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2014)

How difficult is this?  

If I was in a business meeting I would not be sitting there in my jeans and a tee shirt - why? - simple because my company expects me to wear at least a jacket and smart trousers.  And I would have my phone on silent.  If I was called would I answer it in the meeting and commence a conversation? No - I would excuse myself if it was essential and leave the room to continue it,.  I might well also advise those in the meeting that I was expecting a call and might have to excuse myself if it came through.  The 'dress' bit is simply me following a dress code set by my company - I may not think it necessary but I adhere to it - it is no big deal.  The second is simply courtesy and good manners - and an understood convention for many if not most business meetings.

Now of course those wishing their own way with mobile phones will hasten to highlight the differences between the above and golf rather than just accept and concede the similarities.  A dress code and manners.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 6, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Damn.. I've just noticed that  HK has responded in a much wittier way than I did... Damn you HK, you *Guardian reading, professionally insulted, Left Wing Yoghurt Knitter*.....

Click to expand...

Only one of those statements is actually true


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			Overuse of a mobile, that person is *uneducated* is not stereotyping from the off? And of all my years playing, I have never experienced a FC to exceed more than 10 mins in the whole period of 18 holes. Maybe DfT has, I have no idea.
And Ive mentioned it before, I couldn't care less if one decides to chat on his phone. I'm not uptight like that. I play golf purely as fun and a release from a busy week of work. I'm not there to win a Major.
		
Click to expand...

I have no problem with folk using mobile phones in my company even on the golf course.
Overuse and content are the key, that boils down to good manners and respect.

A ten minute mobile conversation by a FC in a medal about last nights fitba would not go down well with me.
I would try my best to avoid that person in the future.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			How difficult is this?  

If I was in a business meeting I would not be sitting there in my jeans and a tee shirt - why? - simple because my company expects me to wear at least a jacket and smart trousers.  And I would have my phone on silent.  If I was called would I answer it in the meeting and commence a conversation? No - I would excuse myself if it was essential and leave the room to continue it,.  I might well also advise those in the meeting that I was expecting a call and might have to excuse myself if it came through.  The 'dress' bit is simply me following a dress code set by my company - I may not think it necessary but I adhere to it - it is no big deal.  The second is simply courtesy and good manners - and an understood convention for many if not most business meetings.

Now of course those wishing their own way with mobile phones will hasten to highlight the differences between the above and golf rather than just accept and concede the similarities.  A dress code and manners.
		
Click to expand...

Playing golf is not like being in a business meeting - and using a mobile can be done in conjunction with good manners


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I have no problem with folk using mobile phones in my company even on the golf course.
Overuse and content are the key, that boils down to good manners and respect.

A ten minute mobile conversation by a FC in a medal about last nights fitba would not go down well with me.
I would try my best to avoid that person in the future.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on who judges the definition of overuse and how the FC approaches answering a call and the subject of the call. It's not easy to pigeon hole yet you did by calling anyone using it in a social setting is uneducated.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Playing golf is not like being in a business meeting - and using a mobile can be done in conjunction with good manners
		
Click to expand...

...ah yes - the differences...and wriggling over acceptable use.  It's not the business meeting as such.  It is that this is a scenario when a dress code is set down as is use of mobile phone.  And we accept them and we don't try to find ways around them because it might suit us if we could.  No - we accept.

Anyway - is it acceptable to be yacking on the phone in a business meeting unless the conversation is of relevance to the meeting?  Not in my experience it's not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...ah yes - the differences...and wriggling over acceptable use.  It's not the business meeting as such.  It is that this is a scenario when a dress code is set down as is use of mobile phone.  And we accept them and we don't try to find ways around them because it might suit us if we could.  No - we accept.

Anyway - is it acceptable to be yacking on the phone in a business meeting unless the conversation is of relevance to the meeting?  Not in my experience it's not.
		
Click to expand...

It's not a business meeting in any such way - at all. You are out playing a sport or a hobby and enjoying yourself and relaxing in other peoples company. 

I have zero problem with anyone using the mobile phone on the course if it's done in a respectful way - not witnessed anyone do any different.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Depends on who judges the definition of overuse and how the FC approaches answering a call and the subject of the call. It's not easy to pigeon hole yet you did by calling anyone using it in a social setting is uneducated.
		
Click to expand...

Nearly right.........I said anyone overusing.....uneducated in social skills.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not a business meeting in any such way - at all. You are out playing a sport or a hobby and enjoying yourself and relaxing in other peoples company.
		
Click to expand...

I just got this image of a load of footballers playing on Hackney Marshes whilst talking on their mobiles.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nearly right.........I said anyone overusing.....uneducated in social skills.
		
Click to expand...


And who judges overusing ? What is overusing ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I just got this image of a load of footballers playing on Hackney Marshes whilst talking on their mobiles.
		
Click to expand...

Why ? Because I mention people enjoying their sport and enjoying each other's company ?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And who judges overusing ? What is overusing ?
		
Click to expand...

I think that is something you can only do in a given situation, it's not something that can be defined here


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I think that is something you can only do in a given situation, it's not something that can be defined here
		
Click to expand...


Exactly :thup:

But some are defining it here and pigeon holing it 

As well as a good old fashioned stereotype


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 6, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Once again, you're missing the general point. I give up.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously I do. You need to educate me. 

Does everyone expect when someone answers the phone to do a Trigger Happy "big phone guy"? :rofl:


----------



## Scooby999 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have no issue with people carrying them for being contacted urgently, but I play golf to enjoy the company and a good chat. Mobile phones are part of life now that us olds have to get used to but it does not mean that we have to put up with people walking around the course with them glued to their ears. The next suggestion will be wi-Fi availability all over the course agggghhhhhhh


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 6, 2014)

So glad our course is a mobile free zone apart from emergencies.

Frowned on if you take a call in the clubhouse ( those who do go outside ) but fine to text and surf.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why ? Because I mention people enjoying their sport and enjoying each other's company ?
		
Click to expand...

How many other sports do the participants answer the phone whilst playing ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			How many other sports do the participants answer the phone whilst playing ? 

Click to expand...

How many other sports give the player the opportunity to do so


----------



## scottie77 (Mar 6, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			The very last person who I would view as an arbiter of acceptable behaviour on (or off) a golf-course. Unless hawking and spitting together with constant expletives are now approved.
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest that 80% of people who have played the game and care will have uttered the odd word of frustration

and I guess being the greatest golfer of the modern age I'll let it go


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How many other sports give the player the opportunity to do so 

Click to expand...

Exactly  so play the sport that's what were there for isn't it ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			Exactly  so play the sport that's what were there for isn't it ? 

Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure people are still playing the sport and the use of a mobile phone on the course isn't stopping anyone from playing the sport.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 6, 2014)

scottie77 said:



			I would suggest that 80% of people who have played the game and care will have uttered the odd word of frustration

and I guess being the greatest golfer of the modern age I'll let it go 

Click to expand...

Same rules of decency apply whether one is a 28 handicapper or Tiger Woods.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm pretty sure people are still playing the sport and the use of a mobile phone on the course isn't stopping anyone from playing the sport.
		
Click to expand...

I'll respectively disagree that they aren't .

Most sports are played now as they were when they started , there have been advances in equipment in all off them , better tennis rackets, better and lighter football boots, synthetic footballs etc etc.
Golf has adapted and we can now use DMD's and newer equipment but for me golf is about playing my best and applauding my FC good play and chatting to them. I don't like distractions ( sure I'm not alone in that ) and to me for some one to be using their mobile would be one.


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2014)

Some of you really need to worry more about what you are doing and less about what everyone else is doing (and letting it affect your emotions) imo. Me checking my phone a few times in a 4 hour period, you most likely wont even realise I have done and if you do it will be when Im walking other side of fairway etc from everyone else (ill be the one on the left haha) so really shouldnt be affecting anyone else unless they choose to be horrrified by the sight of a mobile phone (on silent) on a golf course in the 21st century. If you are that hung up on things like this maybe you are a bit too on edge for me to play with anyway.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 6, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Taking both my iPad and my Mobile Phone with me tonight to my 1st committee meeting, I just hope my wife has ironed my jeans.
		
Click to expand...

You would have been more "progressive" if you ironed your own jeans!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			I'll respectively disagree that they aren't .

Most sports are played now as they were when they started , there have been advances in equipment in all off them , better tennis rackets, better and lighter football boots, synthetic footballs etc etc.
Golf has adapted and we can now use DMD's and newer equipment but for me golf is about playing my best and applauding my FC good play and chatting to them. I don't like distractions ( sure I'm not alone in that ) and to me for some one to be using their mobile would be one.
		
Click to expand...

I look at my mobile as we walk in between shots - would that distract you 

I only ever see people using mobiles when walking inbetween shots or tees ? Would that distract you ?


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I look at my mobile as we walk in between shots - would that distract you 

I only ever see people using mobiles when walking inbetween shots or tees ? Would that distract you ?
		
Click to expand...

No it wouldn't . I should have been clearer by saying people speaking on their mobiles.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 6, 2014)

Scooby999 said:



			The next suggestion will be wi-Fi availability all over the course agggghhhhhhh
		
Click to expand...

Thats a great idea. Think of the possibilities, your mate not even making it past the ladies tee could be all over faceache/twitter in seconds!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I look at my mobile as we walk in between shots - would that distract you 

I only ever see people using mobiles when walking inbetween shots or tees ? Would that distract you ?
		
Click to expand...

Since you ask - yes - I might find you reading your mobile phone between your shots somewhat discourteous - if you did it all or most of the time.  You are out to play golf and socialise with your PPs - not to read your mobile phone.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 6, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			You would have been more "progressive" if you ironed your own jeans!

Click to expand...

No chance of that, never ironed anything in my life.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			No it wouldn't . I should have been clearer by saying people speaking on their mobiles.
		
Click to expand...


Would you be distracted by people speaking on their mobiles quickly whilst walking to your ball ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Since you ask - yes - I might find you reading your mobile phone between your shots somewhat discourteous - if you did it all or most of the time.  You are out to play golf and socialise with your PPs - not to read your mobile phone.
		
Click to expand...

But people dont read it all the time and no one has suggested thats what happens - again its extremes.

I have the odd look just incase someone has text me something or have a quick look at football scores that both myself and FC could be interested in or any news etc. But i have never ever witness someone constantly looking at their mobile whilst playing and just because clubs allow mobiles on the course doesnt automatically mean that will happen. 

Why do people always suggest the extreme on what could happen when it is highly unlikely to occur.

I would rather play with someone who enjoys the game , have no problems with them having a peek at the mobile that some golf snobs that call people uneducated and turn their noses down at people - thats more the problem with golf.


----------



## hovis (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would you be distracted by people speaking on their mobiles quickly whilst walking to your ball ?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be distracted anymore than if they where speaking to someone next to them.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would you be distracted by people speaking on their mobiles quickly whilst walking to your ball ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			Yes
		
Click to expand...

So does that means you are also distracted by two other FC talking to each other whilst you are walking to your ball ?


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So does that means you are also distracted by two other FC talking to each other whilst you are walking to your ball ?
		
Click to expand...

No and would be more than happy to join in with the conversation if i was close enough as to me that is golf, not chatting on the phone.
As an aside they could be wearing jeans if they so desired.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			No and would be more than happy to join in with the conversation if i was close enough as to me that is golf, not chatting on the phone.
As an aside they could be wearing jeans if they so desired.
		
Click to expand...

So you get distracted by one person talking but not two talking - and does it make you walk around in circles when you are distracted ?

I must admit i havent ever heard of anyone being distracted when walking to their shot


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you get distracted by one person talking but not two talking - and does it make you walk around in circles when you are distracted ?

I must admit i havent ever heard of anyone being distracted when walking to their shot
		
Click to expand...

Yes I find it distracting from my game of golf which I have already described .

Well you have now, every day is a school day Phil.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			Yes I find it distracting from my game of golf which I have already described .

Well you have now, every day is a school day Phil.
		
Click to expand...

why ? what is the difference between someone quickly saying something on the phone to two people chatting ?

What about people chatting on different fairways ? Or maybe someone mumbling to themselves ? Is it purely because the person is on a mobile phone !!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;dhk_OL-5aVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhk_OL-5aVo[/video]


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would rather play with someone who enjoys the game , have no problems with them having a peek at the mobile that some golf snobs that call people uneducated and turn their noses down at people - thats more the problem with golf.
		
Click to expand...

Phil......for the third time.......I said overuse of mobiles and......uneducated in social skills.
How on earth do you associate being polite and courteous with being a snob.

Don't let the truth get in the way of your 'extreme views'.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			why ? what is the difference between someone quickly saying something on the phone to two people chatting ?

What about people chatting on different fairways ? Or maybe someone mumbling to themselves ? Is it purely because the person is on a mobile phone !!
		
Click to expand...

It's opinions........just like the Whoopi thread.

Some things upset/annoy/offend some people whereas it doesn't upset/annoy/offend others.
Take a leaf from your own book and accept that some won't like it...and as a result. maybe, it shouldn't happen.

Personally I don't see the need for a phone on the course except in an emergency but I can also see the need for a phone on occasions and as long as it's done discreetly and quickly then there's no harm done.

But, anyone using a phone on the course needs to be aware that what they are doing could annoy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Phil......for the third time.......I said overuse of mobiles and......uneducated in social skills.
How on earth do you associate being polite and courteous with being a snob.

Don't let the truth get in the way of your 'extreme views'.
		
Click to expand...

My extreme view ?! I do believe it is you calling people uneducated in social skills - i do believe it is you that is dealing in extreme views. I will leave you to your extreme views and im glad the game of golf is trying to drag itself into the modern world.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

Imurg said:



			It's opinions........just like the Whoopi thread.

Some things upset/annoy/offend some people whereas it doesn't upset/annoy/offend others.
Take a leaf from your own book and accept that some won't like it...and as a result. maybe, it shouldn't happen.

Personally I don't see the need for a phone on the course except in an emergency but I can also see the need for a phone on occasions and as long as it's done discreetly and quickly then there's no harm done.

But, anyone using a phone on the course needs to be aware that what they are doing could annoy.
		
Click to expand...


Then the list of things that could be banned could be endless. 

Mobile phones are getting to be a crucial item in the world these days. Some peoples businesses are 24 hours a day and a mobile phone is crucial. If mobiles were banned on courses it wouldnt help golf - it would actually reduce the numbers on the golf course IMO.

As someone earlier said - McIlroy had his out the other day . Poulter etc had them during the Ryder Cup.

Thankfully majority of clubs realise the importance of them and dont ban them


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My extreme view ?! I do believe it is you calling people uneducated in social skills - i do believe it is you that is dealing in extreme views. I will leave you to your extreme views and im glad the game of golf is trying to drag itself into the modern world.
		
Click to expand...

Finally got it right.
I cant quite get my head round how being polite and courteous is now an 'extreme view'. I can understand that some folk might find it old fashioned though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Finally got it right.
I cant quite get my head round how being polite and courteous is now an 'extreme view'. I can understand that some folk might find it old fashioned though.
		
Click to expand...

And you made the extreme view about mobile users without realising that people that user mobile phones can also be polite and courteous and people arent uneducated in social skills because they use their mobile. Maybe lets not judge golfers that way because i havent ever witnessed on a golf course or in the clubhouse what you describe.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 6, 2014)

I actually look forward to golf as its a great opportunity to spend a few hours without someone txting, chatting or playing flappy birds!!!! I turn mine off and leave in the car, I am playing golf so


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			why ? what is the difference between someone quickly saying something on the phone to two people chatting ?
		
Click to expand...

Actually, to me, someone chatting on a phone anywhere - even at normal volume - stands out, therefore disturbs me. Though I don't necessarily mean 'upsets'. It's seems to be one of those peculiarities - one side of a conversation stands out, while an entire one doesn't! I believe there may also have even been studies done on it!

Some phone conversations can be rather important. I was out with an interesting group a while back. Having just come from some sort of Billionaires get-together, one of them (Muslim, but maybe that's unimportant) kept dropping back to receive calls after about the 12th hole. The other (Jewish, but that's equally unimportant) explained that he was attempting to keep Northern and Southern Sudan from splitting apart!

However, my first encounter with the 'No Phones' on the course..... notice on the board was at Muirfield. A member walking past commented 'We come here to escape them!'!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And you made the extreme view about mobile users without realising that people that user mobile phones can also be polite and courteous and people arent uneducated in social skills because they use their mobile. Maybe lets not judge golfers that way because i havent ever witnessed on a golf course or in the clubhouse what you describe.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear ...you have got it wrong again......... .it's overuse

I have witnessed overuse only once by a guy who who a few months later smashed up a golf cart when he was drunk as a skunk. He was then thrown out of the club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Actually, to me, someone chatting on a phone anywhere - even at normal volume - stands out, therefore disturbs me. Though I don't necessarily mean 'upsets'. It's seems to be one of those peculiarities - one side of a conversation stands out, while an entire one doesn't! I believe there may also have even been studies done on it!

Some phone conversations can be rather important. I was out with an interesting group a while back. Having just come from some sort of Billionaires get-together, one of them (Muslim, but maybe that's unimportant) kept dropping back to receive calls after about the 12th hole. The other (Jewish, but that's equally unimportant) explained that he was attempting to keep Northern and Southern Sudan from splitting apart!

However, my first encounter with the 'No Phones' on the course..... notice on the board was at Muirfield. A member walking past commented 'We come here to escape them!'!
		
Click to expand...

Thats an important phone call.

I play golf with two building developers and they are constanlty doing deals or building works are going on - need their mobiles on all the time but always show respect to others.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 6, 2014)

How did all these busy people manage before mobile phones. Oh that's right, they used the phones in their place of work. Unless you are calling the emergency services there is no real excuse for using a mobile on the course, in the club house or in a restaurant.

All these very important people. It's amazing how they all find time to play golf.


----------



## evahakool (Mar 6, 2014)

My only bad experience of playing with a friend who used his phone on the course was a right pain,he took three calls and every time he stopped walking on the fairway whilst talking,I tried to hurry him as there were others coming behind, I would rather phones not be used on a golf course but understand sometimes they might be needed so I wouldn't like to see a ban on them.

My concern is that if it comes the norm to allow phones gradually more people would start to use them and I think this will lead to a minority spoiling it for others.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 6, 2014)

Old Skier said:



			All these very important people. It's amazing how they all find time to play golf.
		
Click to expand...

Well, having access via the phone, does actually allow them to be in contact - should it be necessary. 



Liverpoolphil said:



			I play golf with two building developers and they are constanlty doing deals or building works are going on - need their mobiles on all the time but always show respect to others.
		
Click to expand...

I know another bunch, that includes a few property developers and equivalent 'dealers', who allow phones, but the first to use it - across 2 or 3 groups, pays for the half-way house for the entire bunch. They've never get near the half-way house to test what happens if nobody uses one!


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 6, 2014)

fundy said:



			Some of you really need to worry more about what you are doing and less about what everyone else is doing (and letting it affect your emotions) imo. Me checking my phone a few times in a 4 hour period, you most likely wont even realise I have done and if you do it will be when Im walking other side of fairway etc from everyone else (ill be the one on the left haha) so really shouldnt be affecting anyone else unless they choose to be horrrified by the sight of a mobile phone (on silent) on a golf course in the 21st century. If you are that hung up on things like this maybe you are a bit too on edge for me to play with anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Thread should had ended with this :thup:


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 6, 2014)

G.U.R said:



			Relaxing dress codes in the club house after a round I can see, but jeans on the course?. I'm not part of the old brigade I just feel if you are going to do a sport you should at least be dressed for that sport. If you have a kick about at football in the park then jeans are fine but you wouldn't wear them in a match. Even playing Sunday cricket you are expected to wear whites.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree people who want to take part will adhere  to dress code, jeans and hoodies would be wrong on so many levels


----------



## Slab (Mar 7, 2014)

Weirdly and despite the 230 posts and several pages of mild escalation I think broadly everyone actually agrees with each other!

Itâ€™s just that itâ€™s bogged down on the polar extreme scenarios of what *could *happen on the course

No oneâ€™s arguing for a complete ban on electronic devices (after all how do you know if someoneâ€™s updating twitter or getting a GPS distance) and no oneâ€™s suggesting that _Trigger Happy_ phone guy is fun to play with and would doubtless be more than a little distracting

Yet the thread is degenerating because we analyse posts to the nth degree getting into semantics about the words or syllables used in posts in a futile attempt to get others to change their opinion, which as Iâ€™ve already said is pretty much the same anyway _(And when was the last time anyone changed their point of view on here!)_

So the result of *change *might be a little uncertain but being for/against change just because of the possible actions of the 1% of the polar extreme scenarios is not really sufficient reason not consider it 

So... if Iâ€™m very very discrete and really really considerate and promise not to distract other players...










 Can I wear jeans on the course?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2014)

Slab said:



			So... if Iâ€™m very very discrete and really really considerate and promise not to distract other players...



 Can I wear jeans on the course? 

Click to expand...

Only if I can wear my plain brown pimple soled Timberland trainers that look like golf shoes.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 7, 2014)

Imurg said:



			But, anyone using a phone on the course needs to be aware that what they are doing could annoy.
		
Click to expand...

Which is the bottom line - it shouldn't actually matter whether the phone user thinks it silly or whatever - they should just be able to accept that some golfers would find 'casual' mobile phone use (reading, speaking, texting - whatever) just a bit irritating and distracting.  And that should be enough to confirm that mobile phone use should be limited as discussed and if possible discrete - so for instance not whilst walking down the middle of the fairway.

Etiquette in it's broadest sense is merely about showing respect and putting others at ease - and that is all that is being asked.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2014)

and yet the EGU are asking clubs to drop their mobile ban so that sensible users are not hounded or deemed to be rule breakers when discretely using their phones. 

I have yet to meet anyone that has taken the Michael with mobile use on the course!


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 7, 2014)

I undestnad the worries of 'phone usage'

I get my iphone out 2 or 3 times every hole. 

I use Golfshot app for distances etc, then log my score as I walk down the following fairway. It may look like im texting etc...

Is this still unacceptable????


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 7, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			I undestnad the worries of 'phone usage'

I get my iphone out 2 or 3 times every hole. 

I use Golfshot app for distances etc, then log my score as I walk down the following fairway. It may look like im texting etc...

Is this still unacceptable????
		
Click to expand...

To a certain extent yes, I keep stats but do it after my round back at home. When we're walking down the fairway that for me is the chatting to FC time, provided they too want to chat , as we know there are some who don't .


----------



## Slab (Mar 7, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			To a certain extent yes, I keep stats but do it after my round back at home. When we're walking down the fairway that for me is the chatting to FC time, provided they too want to chat , as we know there are some who don't .
		
Click to expand...

But isn't a reluctance to chat to an FC also a breach of etiquette


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 7, 2014)

Slab said:



			But isn't a reluctance to chat to an FC also a breach of etiquette 

Click to expand...

One of the worst


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 7, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			To a certain extent yes, I keep stats but do it after my round back at home. When we're walking down the fairway that for me is the chatting to FC time, provided they too want to chat , as we know there are some who don't .
		
Click to expand...

I'm quite happy chatting, checking the phone, walking and breathing at the same time... But I do only check the phone a few times per round.. I like to chat, breathe and walk a lot more often..

As an aside, I'll quite often take out the phone to take a picture or 2. I've also been known to video a swing (when asked, I don't want mine recorded thank you very much..).


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 7, 2014)

Slab said:



			But isn't a reluctance to chat to an FC also a breach of etiquette 

Click to expand...

Depends on the FC..


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 7, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			To a certain extent yes, I keep stats but do it after my round back at home. When we're walking down the fairway that for me is the chatting to FC time, provided they too want to chat , as we know there are some who don't .
		
Click to expand...

Not sure of the diffence between the time it takes to fill in the score card and enter the same info into golfshot. Which is why i do it on the walk. I usually walk quicker than most to my second shot which is rarely in the same direction as my playing partner. Also other people chatting loudly as they walk down a fairway is as annoying as if they were on the phone!!


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 7, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Not sure of the diffence between the time it takes to fill in the score card and enter the same info into golfshot. Which is why i do it on the walk. I usually walk quicker than most to my second shot which is rarely in the same direction as my playing partner. Also other people chatting loudly as they walk down a fairway is as annoying as if they were on the phone!!
		
Click to expand...

Agree people talking too loudly is equally annoying. 

As for entering scores, well card is marked on tee so that's sorted, but then you have to get out the phone, swipe the pattern to log in, go to relevant App , select hole and enter score, was it Fir , Gir, left or right , sand save, ...... so much faffing


----------



## John (Mar 7, 2014)

I haven't read all the replies just a overview but I agree in I wouldn't want to see jeans and hoodies on the course. I mean, it's hard to actually play in those clothes, jeans and hoodies are the worst things to wear to allow movement and have some flexibility. 

Clubhouse relaxing of dress I'm more ok with, to an extent. All this is coming from a guy that lives in jeans off the course.


----------



## Slab (Mar 7, 2014)

John said:



			I haven't read all the replies just a overview but I agree in I wouldn't want to see jeans and hoodies on the course. I mean, it's hard to actually play in those clothes, jeans and hoodies are the worst things to wear to allow movement and have some flexibility. 

Clubhouse relaxing of dress I'm more ok with, to an extent. All this is coming from a guy that lives in jeans off the course.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it was suggested they'd be mandatory for you to wear them though


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 8, 2014)

So to all the HH Brigade.....How does this make you feel? Blood or urine boiling maybe? :rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 8, 2014)

Part of the argument of wearing jeans and football shirts was affordability on the golf course. Absolute tosh. It can be a lot cheaper wearing golfing attire than Jeans and footy shirts.

can you imagine wearing jeans on the hottest day of the year for 4-5 hours whilst golfing.

There are more important things to deal with in golf than golfing attire. It's about time someone got there finger back on the golfing pulse.


----------

